# What Are You Happy About Today? Part 3



## LumpySmile (Oct 16, 2018)

The smell of an old book that's new to me


----------



## Tad (Nov 22, 2018)

I am days late with this, but better late than never?

On Sunday my wife and I got out to see our local Canadian Football League (CFL) team win their semi-final match against Hamilton. 

Although it was cool (a bit below freezing) it was a bright and sunny day, so just being outside that much was nice, on top of enjoying the game. At half time we dashed out to a chocolate store in the complex beside the stadium and had some top notch hot chocolate (and split a panini). All in all it was just a great afternoon for a couple of very casual fans.

Ottawa was in control pretty much all game, but I didn't appreciate at the time what a masterful game their quarterback, Trevir Harris had. Six touchdown passes, no interceptions, only three incomplete passes, and passed to ten different players over the course of the game. It was cool to have seen such a exceptional game!


----------



## MattB (Nov 22, 2018)

Awesome that you were there Tad! I decided not to drive back for the game since it would have been a long day, but I'm psyched to watch the big game on Sunday.

I also officially told my rep at TD Place I wasn't renewing my season tickets since I moved out of town. Worst. Breakup. Ever.


----------



## Angel (Jan 5, 2019)

Whatever this is.

I have been needing to feel something besides heart ache, pain, and grief

Very recently reconnected with a friend whom I first met when I was only 15. Our lives took different paths and we hadn't seen each other or talked face to face since the summer of '82. He makes me smile and laugh just like he did all those years ago.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 5, 2019)

Angel said:


> Whatever this is.
> 
> I have been needing to feel something besides heart ache, pain, and grief
> 
> Very recently reconnected with a friend whom I first met when I was only 15. Our lives took different paths and we hadn't seen each other or talked face to face since the summer of '82. He makes me smile and laugh just like he did all those years ago.


Happy for you! It definitely sounds like a much needed change from what you've been experiencing. I sincerely hope it leads to beiger and better things


----------



## rockhound225 (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm happy today because my favorite coffee shop had my favorite blend available as part of the daily coffee selection.


----------



## wrenchboy (Feb 25, 2019)

I have recently reconnected with my best friend from over 25years ago.

We now live in opposite ends of the country but with my job as a truck driver we are able to get together every other month.

I texted my friend and asked if i could come over. He said no. His small 2 bedroom apartment has 4 people living there that includes his new girlfriend.

That is what I am so happy about! My friend has been through alot. To include being homeless, the death of a step father that he was very close to, physically abused as a child by his real father, roommates that stole from him and a near death experience from severe alcoholism.

He is now 100% sober, has a good job and now a new love.

A few months from now he said that I am welcome any time after he and his girlfriend get a new place.


----------



## LizzieJones (Mar 26, 2019)

Playing with my new kitchen scale. One serving of cheese is SMALL!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Mar 26, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> Playing with my new kitchen scale. One serving of cheese is SMALL!



Eat one carrot stick for every serving of cheese and the carrot cancels the cheese out! Just like broken cookies have no calories!


----------



## CPProp (Apr 1, 2019)

That my sister won’t be unmarked for much longer having at last located the unmarked plot where she was buried 67 years ago after being run over at 2 years old.


----------



## Killexia (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm very happy that today is almost over. I have had a bad backing day (trucker with a 53' trailer) and I haven't had one of those in months. I couldn't hit the docks or parking spaces today even if I had all the room in the world. Sigh


----------



## Killexia (Apr 6, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> Playing with my new kitchen scale. One serving of cheese is SMALL!



I love my kitchen scale. It is isn't it! Everything is super tiny when you measure it. Lol


----------



## Killexia (Apr 6, 2019)

CPProp said:


> That my sister won’t be unmarked for much longer having at last located the unmarked plot where she was buried 67 years ago after being run over at 2 years old.


That is beautiful


----------



## Killexia (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm happy today because I've been on the road for almost 3 straight weeks and I haven't done that in a long time. The light at the end of the tunnel is near. Heading home hopefully Wednesdsy or Thursday to enjoy the weekend. Supposed to be in the 80s so I will enjoy it a lot!


----------



## Orchid (Apr 10, 2019)

I am happy today because my shoes fit. Lost water weight in feet and ankles and reduced size so I fit nice shoes I used to wear to hospital appts in my 40s.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 10, 2019)

Today I am happy that a few folks took a look at my story and liked it. I am encouraged to write more.


----------



## wrenchboy (Apr 10, 2019)

Killexia said:


> I'm very happy that today is almost over. I have had a bad backing day (trucker with a 53' trailer) and I haven't had one of those in months. I couldn't hit the docks or parking spaces today even if I had all the room in the world. Sigh



I know how you feel. I am also a otr truck driver. Sometimes the simplest backing maneuver can be a bitch. And the next day you have a blind side that goes in in one shot.


----------



## wrenchboy (Apr 10, 2019)

I am happy for you Killexia. I stay out 6 weeks or so on average.


----------



## Killexia (Apr 10, 2019)

wrenchboy said:


> I am happy for you Killexia. I stay out 6 weeks or so on average.



My first job as a rookie was minimum 5 weeks out. F THAT. I work for a laid back redneck company where I don't earn time off. I just take it. I'm usually out 2 weeks or less and home for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Killexia (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm happy today because I was able to take a much needed nap. I love naps. Lol


----------



## Tad (Apr 16, 2019)

Finally biked in to work today, for the first time this year. It was such a long winter, I can't think of when the season started so late for me. The long winter took its toll on me too, I had to suck in my gut to zip up my biking jacket, and I was a little worried that the pressure of my belly would tear the zipper. (It isn't that I'm _so_ huge, it is more that it is hard to find athletic wear designed for bodies shaped like an onion with legs)

Kvetching aside, biking did make me happy!


----------



## extra_m13 (Apr 18, 2019)

right now i am happy because i am drinking one delicious beer and seeing some ssbbw online, that its better than much other things to do


----------



## Sidhuriel (Apr 25, 2019)

I am happy today because I can go outside in slippers and a hoodie again, no need for a stuffy winter coat and hot winter shoes! I love the feeling of having bare feet outside, connects me to the elements.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 25, 2019)

Today, I'm happy, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Orchid (May 3, 2019)

Survived hospital.
Was a different hospital than my usual because where no appt available. So my GP got me seen at other hospital different town. Much bigger building. And where my own has cardiology and lung dept quite near to main entrance. This one has cardiology completely other side of the main entrance so at the other end of the building.
I made it accross but was airless which the cardiologist asked if I have that daily. I say no is just now from walking all the corridors. Is only same airless if I did like 7 x upstairs.

So just happy to be home today and recovering from the big walk yesterday.


----------



## Volt01 (May 7, 2019)

im happy that my best friends project is going well.


----------



## Shotha (May 8, 2019)

Today, I'm very happy, because yesterday I was chatting with a friend on Facebook. He asked me, "I was wondering how you're able to maintain such a large figure on a budget? I don't imagine you spend a lot of money on food?"

It sounds like he's realized that I'm a gainer. So, I told him that I was. I'm happy that he asked the question, that he seemed to realize that I'm a gainer and that for the first time I've admitted it to someone that I don't just know online. And, of course, I'm happy that I'm a fat man and that I've got a big belly.


----------



## RVGleason (May 10, 2019)

I located some 8mm film footage I took in 1973 and was able to film it on my iPhone and transfer it for viewing. For more details check out my recent posting on The Monkees appreciation thread. 

https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/threads/the-monkees-an-appreciation.127497/page-2


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (May 11, 2019)

That I actually survived the day while having a broken toe.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 11, 2019)

Sensualbbwcurves said:


> That I actually survived the day while having a broken toe.


ouch! So sorry!


----------



## Shotha (May 12, 2019)

I'm happy today, because I've just returned home from a Vedic literature and Sanskrit weekend camp. One of the exercises to make sure we had understood the ethics expounded in a poem, which we had studied, was to create and perform a short play about the ethical content of the poem. They chose me me to play the Laughing Buddha (otherwise known as Budai, Pu-tai or Hotei) even though he didn't feature in the poem. My role was to comment on the poor ethical decisions of the rest of the characters, with lots of laughter, as if it were some sort of "divine comedy". I also got lots of belly rubs. I was delighted with my casting of such a popular fat character. It was just like the first time I was asked to play Santa Claus in a Christmas show.


----------



## Sidhuriel (May 12, 2019)

I am happy because the fever I had yesterday and friday has cleared up.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 14, 2019)

I’m sitting outdoors on my college campus surrounded by a family of fat fluffy bunnies.


----------



## DragonFly (May 15, 2019)

The sun is out for the first time in daaaayyyyysssss. And the temperature will actually get out of the 50s


----------



## goodman4ssbbw (May 15, 2019)

The sun is actually out today...don't know how to act!


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 15, 2019)

Nothing so far.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 15, 2019)

I am happy because in four weeks I will be relocating to West Virginia to be with @WVMountainrear and I couldn't be more excited.


----------



## Tad (May 15, 2019)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I am happy because in four weeks I will be relocating to West Virginia to be with @WVMountainrear and I couldn't be more excited.


Happy for you both!


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 15, 2019)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## LumpySmile (May 16, 2019)

My mother's surgery went well today!


----------



## Shotha (May 17, 2019)

My day turned pear-shaped but I'm still happy, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## landshark (May 29, 2019)

I was out on a small lake at my in-laws’ today. I was in one of my kayaks while my wife was floating in the water just holding on to the side. The view of her boobs was fantastic. I made sure I mentioned it a few times.


----------



## wrenchboy (Jun 16, 2019)

A woman that was in the same Army company that I was in was murdered in 1987. The case went cold for 32years. I am happy that a suspect has been recently been arrested and charged with the murder.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 16, 2019)

Last week was a very hard week. It seems that everything that could possibly go wrong did go wrong. I'm happy that it's the start of new week and that I'm a fat man.


----------



## Tad (Jun 17, 2019)

I seem to have finally fixed the problem Ive had with the back fender rubbing the wheel of my bike. The noise has been driving me crazy and I'm sure it was making me work harder than I needed to be.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 2, 2019)

I did one of the mail-in DNA kits and just got my results in yesterday. I have been wanting to do this since it became a thing, and finally got a 23 and me kit for my birthday last month. 

I was adopted at birth in a closed adoption in 1970. I knew nothing about my genetic ancestry. I knew where and when I was born and nothing else. 

I could guess from looking in the mirror that my ancestry was most likely predominantly European, but didn't actually know anything.

Well now I do! My genetic ancestry is predominantly English. Followed by some German ancestry, and then some mixed broadly northwestern European ancestry, and a small percentage of mixed southern European ancestry too. 

I have a second cousin! I wasn't expecting to find actual relatives. But there is a whole list of distant relatives that were found, the closest being a second cousin. 

I haven't looked at the health results yet though. I'm not quite ready for that. 

But yeah. I finally know something most people take for granted.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 30, 2019)

I got an email that made me smile.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 30, 2019)

I am marrying @WVMountainrear this afternoon


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 30, 2019)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I am marrying @WVMountainrear this afternoon



Congratulations from the bottom of my heart! This is awesome news. I would love to see some pictures if you guys wouldn’t mind sharing a piece of your beautiful day!


----------



## Tad (Aug 30, 2019)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I am marrying @WVMountainrear this afternoon



That is the sort of post that would cheer up a Monday. You just turbocharged my Friday before a long weekend. I will be smiling all day thinking about you two, and sending all the good vibes your way.


----------



## Aqw (Aug 30, 2019)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I am marrying @WVMountainrear this afternoon


Congratulations. All the best for you two


----------



## Shotha (Aug 31, 2019)

Today I'm glad that it's not yesterday.


----------



## LumpySmile (Sep 2, 2019)

I melt when she tells me I'm sweet.


----------



## Tad (Sep 2, 2019)

My wife and I had casually talked for years about trying out a tandem bike. We finally rented one, and
A) it didn't fall apart under us (I couldn't find a weight rating for this model, but most similar ones were rated for less than our combined weight)
B) we made it work out just fine (once we agreed that she would steer)
C) most importantly, she had a really good time and has been riding an adrenaline high ever since.

I'm exhausted, being on the back is quite different motion from normal riding, but totally worth it!


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Oct 4, 2019)

I’m so glad that tight button up shirts exist.


----------



## Shotha (Oct 5, 2019)

Today I'm happy, because my loss of internet service today turned out to be a problem with the provider's network rather than with my equipment. And I'm happy, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Shotha (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm happy today, because it's a beautiful, cold, crisp day, the sky is blue, the sun is shining, the birds are singing and I'm a fat man.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Oct 7, 2019)

Unlike some people, I actually love Mondays - a chance to start anew, and excited to be alive in this unbelievable time of "beauty and mischief." It's a beautiful, bright blue, warm day and anything is possible. (Anything except me getting a job as a basketball player or modeling speedos for Nike.)

Also, just saw a video where a motorcyclist stopped traffic on a highway to rescue a small kitten who had taken a nap in the engine well of someone's car, fell out and was in the middle of traffic. #FaithRestoredInHumanity


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm happy because the kittens we rescued yesterday are going to their foster home later this morning. 

A strong line of thunderstorms came through with a cold front yesterday morning and my husband heard a kitten crying in the back yard while he was in the bathroom getting ready for work. 

A year ago (maybe two) a feral mother cat brought her kittens onto our side patio to shelter them from a storm and then moved them on out a couple of days later when the weather cleared. We figured she was back with more kittens as she knew it was a safe refuge.

But my husband was worried at how loud and upset the kitten sounded and went to check on it. He found 4 kittens in a muddy puddle behind a tree, against the fence. Our back yard floods easily and mama was nowhere to be seen. 

Even if he moved them to the patio out of the rain they wouldn't have survived long so wet and cold, and with no mama nearby he brought them in and I cleaned them up, dried them off, warmed them up, and as they weren't super young, fed them some of my cat's wet food. 

We got in touch with a foster who can take them. We hoped to get them to her last night but it got postponed until this morning. Which is fine. We have a big kennel cage and plenty of blankets and food to hold them over. 

I wish I could keep one but my cat has iffy health and the vet said it would be best to not expose her to them, so that's that.


----------



## CherryPi (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm happy because today I had my first caffeinated cup of tea in 10 years, and it had an unexpected side effect - making my chronic pain disappear for nearly 3 hours!! I had a second cup later on and the same thing happened again! No idea how it works but I'm just so happy to have a few pain-free hours, it's really been getting me down lately. Going to keep drinking the tea and hope it continues to work


----------



## Shotha (Oct 27, 2019)

CherryPi said:


> I'm happy because today I had my first caffeinated cup of tea in 10 years, and it had an unexpected side effect - making my chronic pain disappear for nearly 3 hours!!



That's wonderful. I wonder if it's the reduction in your caffeine injection that causes it.


----------



## Shotha (Oct 27, 2019)

I'm happy today, because it's a public holiday, I just bought three nice, new shirts and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## CherryPi (Oct 28, 2019)

Shotha said:


> That's wonderful. I wonder if it's the reduction in your caffeine injection that causes it.



The pain is from my jaw being badly broken in a car crash a couple of years ago. I can't face anymore surgery at the moment, though will probably have to in the future. 

On a brighter note, I love that being a fat man every day makes you happy!


----------



## CherryPi (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm happy today because I'm working with my best friend this afternoon, and because my husband is a fat man!


----------



## Shotha (Oct 28, 2019)

CherryPi said:


> I love that being a fat man every day makes you happy!



It works most days. I just love being a fat man.

I hope that the decaffeinated tea continues to provide relief.


----------



## Emmy (Oct 30, 2019)

We got snowwww!!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 31, 2019)

Emmy said:


> We got snowwww!!


Lucky you!


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Oct 31, 2019)

It’s snowing, and the hot guy who works at the coffee shop gave me an extra shot of espresso for free. And Halloween’s my favorite holiday.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 1, 2019)

Today, I'm happy, because it's Friday and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 1, 2019)

Today, I'm happy, because it's the weekend after an unusually busy week and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 21, 2019)

I should be getting my glasses either tomorrow or the first of next week and i'm super excited. My dog destroyed my last pair. Then he ate up the ears on my other older pair. So i've been having to wear those here, around the house, with chewed up ears lol. I certainly wasn't going to wear them out haha. So i'm really excited that i'll have a new pair soon and i'll be able to see better again!!


----------



## Aqw (Nov 21, 2019)

Maybe you should feed your dog so he wouldn't have to eat your glasses


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 1, 2019)

What I am happy about today...

Looking back over last months and knowing that I met wonderful people in my life makes me incredibly happy today.

Inspiring, encouraging, caring people.

I've always been open-minded and caring about other people, except myself.

Sometimes the right people have to show you what is important in life.

Those I met have encouraged me to continue my process of accepting myself, even if the majority of society will never be able to do so.

And here at dims, thanks to everyone talking to me and sharing opinions and ideas... 

I really appreciate that. Can't express in words how much!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 1, 2019)

largenlovely said:


> I should be getting my glasses either tomorrow or the first of next week and i'm super excited. My dog destroyed my last pair. Then he ate up the ears on my other older pair. So i've been having to wear those here, around the house, with chewed up ears lol. I certainly wasn't going to wear them out haha. So i'm really excited that i'll have a new pair soon and i'll be able to see better again!!


Ouch, those don't sound comfortable at all lol!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 1, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> What I am happy about today...
> 
> Looking back over last months and knowing that I met wonderful people in my life makes me incredibly happy today.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about society Anastasia, you just do you. The rest will take care of itself


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 1, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Ouch, those don't sound comfortable at all lol!



Yeah it wasn't lol I got the new pair and am happy to have them lol


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 9, 2019)

I am happy today about the fact that I get along with my language skills here at dims.

only got a few: what do you mean? & I don't understand? so far.


----------



## Tad (Dec 10, 2019)

You are clearer than some native English speakers


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 10, 2019)

Tad said:


> You are clearer than some native English speakers


She really is!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 10, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I am happy today about the fact that I get along with my language skills here at dims.
> 
> only got a few: what do you mean? & I don't understand? so far.



@Aqw : most of those few What do you mean? and I don't understand. we both probably had... but dealing with three different languages  is a good excuse. 
Stimmt's?! D'accord?!


----------



## Aqw (Dec 10, 2019)

Stimmt


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 12, 2019)

Thank God, it's Friday!


----------



## Shotha (Dec 15, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I am happy today about the fact that I get along with my language skills here at dims.
> 
> only got a few: what do you mean? & I don't understand? so far.



Language skills enable you to make friends with far more people, including a lot more fat guys.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 15, 2019)

Shotha said:


> Language skills enable you to make friends with far more people, including a lot more fat guys.



making friends easily all over this beautiful planet... 

I can recommend talking more than one language.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 15, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> making friends easily all over this beautiful planet...
> 
> I can recommend talking more than one language.



Polyglots have the most friends.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 17, 2019)

Today I'm happy because my festive season weight gain is starting to show.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 18, 2019)

Today two things I am happy about...

first: Finally home after a 17hrs business trip  across the country - looooooong day, but successful.

And second: I am on my Christmas vacation now...


----------



## Tad (Dec 19, 2019)

I hope you have a great vacation /holidays, Anna!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 20, 2019)

Christmas lunch rehearsal today went well...


----------



## Shotha (Dec 24, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Christmas lunch rehearsal today went well...
> 
> View attachment 134349



"Christmas lunch rehearsal." I must make that a habit from next Christmas onward. I'll use any excuse for a feast.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm happy that I was discharged from hospital yesterday (Christmas Eve) - in time to spend Christmas with my friends.

*Merry Christmas, everyone!*


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 24, 2019)

Shotha said:


> "Christmas lunch rehearsal." I must make that a habit from next Christmas onward. I'll use any excuse for a feast.



Good excuse. I know 

I did that the 3rd time over the last 3 years - I'd say it's a tradition now in my house - and no discussions on traditions.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 24, 2019)

We... no, Santa Clause did get the right Transformer toy as gift for my son....
yay


----------



## Orchid (Dec 25, 2019)

Lunch looks great, enjoy!


----------



## Shotha (Dec 27, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Good excuse. I know
> 
> I did that the 3rd time over the last 3 years - I'd say it's a tradition now in my house - and no discussions on traditions.



The reason that I'm so keen on multiculturalism is that every day is a feast day somewhere or other.


----------



## Orchid (Dec 27, 2019)

My daughter gets home from overseas college today, her dad is on his way to airport to drive her home.Happy to have her home for a week.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm happy because I'm going out tonight.


----------



## Tad (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm happy because we got a nice layer of fresh snow overnight, making things all pretty and seasonal for the change of the year.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 31, 2019)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I am happy today about the fact that I get along with my language skills here at dims.
> 
> only got a few: what do you mean? & I don't understand? so far.


It's nice. It is helping me to develop my English writing skills!


----------



## Shotha (Dec 31, 2019)

Tad said:


> I'm happy because we got a nice layer of fresh snow overnight, making things all pretty and seasonal for the change of the year.



I long for snow but it never snows where I live now.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 7, 2020)

I am happy about sleeping almost 9 hrs last night.
Those of you who know me know that is a pretty rare event in my life.
And it feels so good to wake up after a relaxing night...


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 7, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I am happy about sleeping almost 9 hrs last night.
> Those of you who know me know that is a pretty rare event in my life.
> And it feels so good to wake up after a relaxing night...


Congrats SnoozingAnna, or I mean Dazzling, lol  Glad you got some rest!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 7, 2020)

SSBHM said:


> Congrats SnoozingAnna, or I mean Dazzling, lol  Glad you got some rest!



haha


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 7, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> haha


When I eat too much, I sleep better... just a suggestion.


----------



## Aqw (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm happy about what I've just experienced discussing with a member. Thank you to her and to dims allowing it.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 8, 2020)

Aqw said:


> I'm happy about what I've just experienced discussing with a member. Thank you to her and to dims allowing it.



@Aqw 
You are seriously welcome!


----------



## Aqw (Jan 8, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> @Aqw
> You are seriously welcome!



I know. Thank you


----------



## Shotha (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm happy today, because my new denim shirts have arrived from Canada. It's impossible to buy good quality denim shirts in large sizes at reasonable prices in New Zealand. I'll post a photo later. And, of course, I'm happy today, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 17, 2020)

I am happy about having finished up some troublesome paperwork...


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 17, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I am happy about having finished up some troublesome paperwork...


Congratulations, @DazzlingAnna !


----------



## Tad (Jan 21, 2020)

Shot, where did you order them from? (Asked the canuck)

I'm happy that we had a nice amount of snow over the weekend. Seems more properly like winter now!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 21, 2020)

Tad said:


> I'm happy that we had a nice amount of snow over the weekend. Seems more properly like winter now!



I am happy that we didn't had snow today. Only defrosting windshields.


----------



## Shotha (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm happy today, because I had a routine doctor's appointment and I was too heavy for their scales, which only went up to 130 kg (approx. 286.6 lb). It was hard not to let the smile on my face be seen. I'm so happy that I'm a fat man.


----------



## Shotha (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm happy today, because it's Waitangi Day, a holiday here in New Zealand, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Tad (Feb 5, 2020)

For the first time in my adult life I saw pics of me as a toddler, and good Lord I was a fat little thing. Fattest cheeks I've ever seen. By the time I can remember I was only "husky" , so it was interesting to see the original form, as it were.


----------



## Corey (Feb 6, 2020)

Tad said:


> For the first time in my adult life I saw pics of me as a toddler, and good Lord I was a fat little thing. Fattest cheeks I've ever seen. By the time I can remember I was only "husky" , so it was interesting to see the original form, as it were.


Seeing fat cheeks on a toddler brings me immediate giddiness and joy to my heart. Seeing fat cheeks on a fat man brings me immediate...something...to (unintelligible mumbling between parted lips)...I’m definitely a FCL (fat cheeks lover). All day every day.


----------



## Shotha (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm happy today, because I've just overspent at the French pâtisserie down town, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Aqw (Feb 7, 2020)

French pâtisserie! Mmmm My weak point


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 17, 2020)

10 a.m. and a piece of cheesecake on my desk 



edit: on a Monday morning!


----------



## Shotha (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm happy today, because earlier today I tweeted this in a thread about space-invaders on aeroplanes:

"I'm a big man but I try not to space-invade. My bête noire is guys less than ½ my size taking 2x the space I do. It's just toxic masculinity. Defenestration from 30,000 m usually solves the problem permanently."

And, of course, I'm happy, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 24, 2020)

Well, today there isn't much to be really happy about as I received some sad news.

Nevertheless I am happy today that I found my way to the Dims community not long ago.
And I am proud to announce that I have reached an amazing 999 "reaction score" (formerly known as "likes"). 
I didn't expect that would ever happen!
Thank you all so much!


And as I had to learn again today: 
Life is too short - don't waste time - live life to the fulliest. Now.


----------



## Shotha (Mar 24, 2020)

I full lock-down commences at midnight today. I just found out that reduced taxi services will be running during the lock-down. I'm very happy about this, because it allows me to live independently. I don't want some health care work looking at my shopping list and saying, "2 kilos of cheese!? 1 kilo of butter!? 2 kilos of beef!? No, wonder you're so over weight. Lets's make that 500 g of cheese, 500 g of margarine and 500 g of beef mince."


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 2, 2020)

Today I am happy about the time I had to draw. Some of you know I sometimes ask what animal you would like to be drawn as.
It is usually hippo, bear, monkey...
Today I asked a friend and she replied - "A cockroach." 

[Whaaaat?!] 

Well, challenge accepted...

Here is the result...




... and I love it. She is fine that I made her a drunken cockroach with suspicious look.


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 3, 2020)

The seeds in my Aerogarden are starting to sprout (I'm growing an herb variety), I got my printer working (was a silly problem, we got new internet service and I hadn't used it with the new modem yet), I gave myself my weekly "vial and syringe" injection without any issues for the first time, I got a grocery delivery time slot for Monday morning and the supermarket app was running smoothly to make my order, my 30 pack of microwave popcorn that was backordered is shipping early now, and I found ramen noodle packs for my husband in stock online for the actual retail price (no markup). So today went rather well.


----------



## op user (Apr 3, 2020)

Do you own an HP printer? I had some issues with the routers earlier this year (an update was destroying my routers) I keep a bookmark handy to reconnect the printer - laptop- smartphone assembly after every router change reset. 

I finished my Neutrogena hydrating cream. I am helping my hands cope with the constant washing.


----------



## CPProp (Apr 23, 2020)

Ecstatic that my youngest son has had one of his paintings selected for the 2020 BP Portrait Award Show in London. The exhibition is being launched online via the National Portrait Gallery’s website on the 5th of May due to Covid-19 restrictions.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 23, 2020)

CPProp said:


> Ecstatic that my youngest son has had one of his paintings selected for the 2020 BP Portrait Award Show in London. The exhibition is being launched online via the National Portrait Gallery’s website on the 5th of May due to Covid-19 restrictions.


Congratulations! That's wonderful


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 23, 2020)

I start a new position tomorrow at the university I currently work at.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 23, 2020)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I start a new position tomorrow at the university I currently work at.


Congratulations!


----------



## Shotha (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm happy because they took my drunken neighbour away today. We can all get some sleep now.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 24, 2020)

And today I'm happy, because I got a good night's sleep last night and today is grocery shopping day.


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 30, 2020)

We found out that the renovations on the new house will be complete in a month, and the home loan will be processed in a month. So, our tentative moving date is the beginning of June. I was expecting it to be more like late July.


----------



## Joker (Apr 30, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Well, today there isn't much to be really happy about as I received some sad news.
> 
> Nevertheless I am happy today that I found my way to the Dims community not long ago.
> And I am proud to announce that I have reached an amazing 999 "reaction score" (formerly known as "likes").
> ...


Make that 1000 because I just reacted my Potato goddess.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell! (May 1, 2020)

I just had a really encouraging success in this discouraging time. I feel excited and reinvigorated for the first time in a while.


----------



## Shotha (May 1, 2020)

I'm happy because it's grocery shopping day. I love grocery shopping.


----------



## Barrett (May 2, 2020)

Found out yesterday that our work furlough has been extended for at least another week (before this extension, we were supposed to go back this coming Monday. May the 4th be with me!  ).
I am happy about that because, honestly, I'm not ready to go back to work, despite yesterday being the second week without a paycheck.
(on top of being an introvert, thus, not being bothered by [and actually kind of enjoying] the relative isolation of the stay-at-home paradigm, there are issues with management at work that I am more than happy to not have to deal with, for as long as possible).

Adding to that, my Unemployment claim FINALLY shows as being processed as of late last night, so I should (I hope) have some money coming in again by early next week.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 21, 2020)

I still have my job, and a four-day weekend starting tomorrow.


----------



## wrenchboy (Jun 11, 2020)

I am happy that my favorite park to go walking is open!


----------



## Orchid (Jun 15, 2020)

Happy to have survived the killer bee in my bathroom twice this morning.


----------



## Tad (Jun 15, 2020)

Orchid said:


> Happy to have survived the killer bee in my bathroom twice this morning.


Orchid, that sounds like a (bad) horror movie! Take care of yourself


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 15, 2020)

Orchid said:


> Happy to have survived the killer bee in my bathroom twice this morning.


killer bee?


----------



## Orchid (Jun 16, 2020)

I do not know if it was just a very aggressive bee or a wasp. I have blurry vision due to Rx cardiac meds.
Was not wearing my reading glasses. Went upstairs open the bathroom door, hear a dreadfull hard buzzing noise, try to see where/what....then sort of see it....against window.....is a wide window but narrow height, keep it slightly cracked open for ventilation.......( Our air system in switched off needs a small spare part that has worn out, it is not for sale to individuals, here in EU is some insane rules re houses etc.)
Anyway I reverse to get mop to use long handle to push open window so it can go away......It leaves.
The bathtub is under window step into it with one leg, because need both hands to use window handles that are near ends of window so like 1.20 mtr apart and heavy handled, keep one other leg on tiles.
I have balance issues due to the Rx meds. So pull towards me to leave a thin crack open, step out of bathtub...go put back mop in cupboard.........return to find it inside again.........repeat same procedure then close the window completely.
Then I shower condensation builds up in bathroom. The thing is outside still hitting the window dim buzzing.
Curious thing is, last week the s/o had bees in the building he works, next to house he let them escape but day after he found still many inside and after few days he had a repeat of same thing, was a very aggressive swarm he says.
Lots of angry insects in my garden not sure what is afoot.


----------



## Orchid (Jun 16, 2020)

Happy today because we finally had some much needed rain in the garden.


----------



## Tad (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm happy today because a few different types of bees and some other insects seem to have all found the bumper crop of flowers on our little patch of raspberry bushes. The last few years we got very few berries, but so far this year looks far more promising.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 16, 2020)

Orchid said:


> Happy today because we finally had some much needed rain in the garden.


I am happy that this rain today here as well was strong enough to clean my car


----------



## Orchid (Jun 16, 2020)

Happy this evening thinking back on memories of past vacations/holidays at 
my favorite Anders am Meer - Hotel Hohe Wacht


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 16, 2020)

My wife and I had a dance lesson today: tango. This is the first time we've been able to dance a tango together since her hip replacement a year ago. It felt great.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 20, 2020)

After two days that had less potential to be declared as happy days today offers some aspects to be happy about...




We picked up about 3,5 kg ( 7,7 pounds) strawberries. 
I am going to make a delicious strawberry cake for tomorrow and a lot of other tasteful things with them...


----------



## Joker (Jun 20, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> After two days that had less potential to be declared as happy days today offers some aspects to be happy about...
> 
> View attachment 136439
> 
> ...


I forgot all about potatoes now


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 20, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> After two days that had less potential to be declared as happy days today offers some aspects to be happy about...
> 
> View attachment 136439
> 
> ...


I forgot about the fact that I really have to be happy about today...

When I was picking up these strawberries today I recognized that my mobile phone fell off my pocket  
Due to the fact that I was lazy (as usual) and didn't change the row where I was picking up the berries found it on my way back and I could stop to panic after a few moments.


----------



## op user (Jun 20, 2020)

A like for managing to find the mobile and it is not laziness not to change row - it is a methodically executed mission allowing to concentrate on collecting strawberries rather zig-zaging across the field. Good for you.

Next time make sure your team (people you are with) have a mobile to ring you or connect it to an smartband where you can ask your mobile to identify itself from the band menu.


----------



## Joker (Jun 20, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> killer bee?


NOT THE BEES!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 20, 2020)

op user said:


> A like for managing to find the mobile and it is not laziness not to change row - it is a methodically executed mission allowing to concentrate on collecting strawberries rather zig-zaging across the field. Good for you.
> 
> Next time make sure your team has a mobile to ring you or connect it to an smartband where you can ask your mobile to identify itself from the band menu.


a team that can ring me... good idea.. but it probably wouldn't help if my mobile is on mute, I guess. (it is, always)
Anyway.
Here a question for you, @op user : I was about to buy a waterproof case for my mobile. Do you have any idea why I want to buy it?
If you give me the correct answer I owe you a drink, coffee or beer, whatever time of the day it might be when we meet


----------



## op user (Jun 20, 2020)

Maybe you meant to use it in the beach? By the way I love the EDDV addition on your location


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 20, 2020)

op user said:


> Maybe you meant to use it in the beach?



not even close. Sorry 



op user said:


> By the way I love the EDDV addition on your location


thanks.


And by the way as I mentioned strawberries earlier... This is going to be a strawberry week I guess...


----------



## Joker (Jun 20, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> a team that can ring me... good idea.. but it probably wouldn't help if my mobile is on mute, I guess. (it is, always)
> Anyway.
> Here a question for you, @op user : I was about to buy a waterproof case for my mobile. Do you have any idea why I want to buy it?
> If you give me the correct answer I owe you a drink, coffee or beer, whatever time of the day it might be when we meet


I have a few ideas but this is a public forum and I am a gentleman.


----------



## op user (Jun 20, 2020)

A friend of mine (I know him since High School) managed to get stuck in down-town since they shut metro service after midnight. I was on the phone with him when he discovered so I made an espresso and drove to pick him up and returned him at a very frustrated wife. It confirmed my idea that a friendship is built (among other things) on small subtle things.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm happy, because today I'm going on a Black Lives Matter rally with a friend and then we're going for coffee together, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Joker (Jun 20, 2020)

Shotha said:


> I'm happy, because today I'm going on a Black Lives Matter rally with a friend and then we're going for coffee together, and because I'm a fat man.


Oh lord how did I get into this room?


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 22, 2020)

This morning I woke up to one of those rarest and most glorious of surprises: I thought the deadline for my paper on personality psychology was today, and that I was due for a day of great cram-writing. Turns out the deadline is _next _Monday! Eeeeee! So happy!


----------



## Tad (Jun 22, 2020)

ODFFA said:


> This morning I woke up to one of those rarest and most glorious of surprises: I thought the deadline for my paper on personality psychology was today, and that I was due for a day of great cram-writing. Turns out the deadline is _next _Monday! Eeeeee! So happy!


Six more days to procrastinate! 

I'm happy today ... just because? I don't know, I'm just in a good mood.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 3, 2020)

I was exploring around the cleared area behind our new house, where it meets the uncleared overgrowth, and found an abundance of maypop (wild passion flower) vines and dewberry (wild blackberry) vines. Both are native species, both bear tasty fruit. There are little green passion fruit everywhere, but I think the rabbits that live in the wild here will get to them before me when they start to ripen. 

Before we clear the rest of the lot, I'm going to dig up a bunch of each type of vine to transplant to a more suitable place where I can cultivate them and protect them from the rabbits. 

But yeah, while some people consider these to be pest species, I couldn't be happier to have found them on my property.


----------



## Tad (Jul 3, 2020)

Very cool (and potentially tasty), Tracy!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 5, 2020)

In 2015 I won 53K via sports betting. 
As of July I now make more annually than I did that year. Reflecting on this makes me so grateful.


----------



## Tad (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm wrapping up a stretch of 5 days off, and I'm feeling so much more relaxed and back to myself. So today I'm happy for the power of a break from routine


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 10, 2020)

Well, there are a few things, little things that made my day happier than others. 
Your choice what's best:

I drove with my car on the Autobahn for about 2 hrs today.
- Recently repaired, nothing blew up.
- I wasn't caught in a speed trap today 
- I saw some cars from the region i come from.
- I saw some funny license plates.
- A song on the radio made me laughing out loud. @Joker it wasn't you in the corner 

Did some shopping, a three hours nap, we had some rain but I only got into it once, unfortunately during lunch.
Which was a delicious one...



I had a day off.


----------



## Tad (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm happy that this 2-3 week long stretch of hot weather is supposed to end, with tomorrow being about ten degrees C cooler than today. Any day that is 30C by mid-morning is too hot for me, even before accounting for the humidity.


----------



## Joker (Jul 11, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Well, there are a few things, little things that made my day happier than others.
> Your choice what's best:
> 
> I drove with my car on the Autobahn for about 2 hrs today.
> ...


Nice Peppers.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 11, 2020)

Joker said:


> Nice Peppers.



I ordered the chili cheese fries BTW


----------



## Joker (Jul 11, 2020)

Joker said:


> Nice Peppers.


As if Larry know anything.


----------



## Joker (Jul 11, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I ordered the chili cheese fries BTW


Wild woman you are. Just wild. ;


----------



## Joker (Jul 11, 2020)

Today I was happy to diffuse a problem before the police got involved. A man got some food and a place to sleep it off I got his beer. .


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 12, 2020)

Hummel, Hummel - mors, mors!

I have been to a day trip to Hamburg today and met a good friend I haven't seen since 2016 and it was so good to talk to her. Some people stay connected to each other, even contact is very rare.


----------



## Aqw (Jul 12, 2020)

Didn't know that Hamburger expression


----------



## Joker (Jul 12, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Hummel, Hummel - mors, mors!
> 
> I have been to a day trip to Hamburg today and met a good friend I haven't seen since 2016 and it was so good to talk to her. Some people stay connected to each other, even contact is very rare.
> 
> View attachment 136682


I took a day trip to Burger King and got a Hamburger. It was not the Wurst.


----------



## op user (Jul 12, 2020)

There is only one place to eat fries: Belgium. 

I am happy to be around!


----------



## Shotha (Jul 13, 2020)

op user said:


> There is only one place to eat fries: Belgium.
> 
> I am happy to be around!



Yes, chips in Belgium.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm happy today, because I went out for coffee and snacks with a friend and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Tad (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm happy because our long streak of hot (and then hot and humid) weather finally ended, and today is far more comfortable. It is nice not to be low key sweating all day!


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jul 16, 2020)

I’m happy because for the first time in nearly 2 weeks, my primary Mac again has reliably operational A S D F and G keys.

I’m further happy that yesterday when i was in the midst of the reinstallation process with pretty close to the entire notebook computer disassembled, forgot about a strong magnet embedded inside the MacBook Pro’s lid, and the strong magnet dragged 20-some of the 72 M1.5 x 2 mm (approx.; didn’t measure. Very tiny) essential screws that hold the keyboard in place off my work table and scattered them all over my workroom floor, i was able to find _every single one of them_. These screws are so small, they’re nearly invisible to the naked eye—at least once they’re on a hardwood floor. Several i found via my bare knee pressing into them when i first knelt down on the floor to retrieve them. To get a sense of the scope of the scatter, here’s an annotated picture. The center dot is where they landed before they started bouncing.



All were on the floor, despite some arrows suggesting otherwise. Behind the boxes, next to the black file cabinet, under the white work table, etc.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 18, 2020)

Good workout.
Good cryotherapy session. 
Good dinner. 

A relaxing Saturday.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 23, 2020)

Today I am happy about having big fat thighs.

On the stairs this morning - I really don't know what happened but - somehow I fell down climbing up the last step. 
Most of my weight falling down was absorbed by my thighs. No serious injuries, only my right elbow still hurts a bit.


----------



## Aqw (Jul 23, 2020)

Good, you are ok


----------



## Tad (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm glad you are OK, Anna! I hope your elbow doesn't bother you too much.

I'm happy for a cool, cloudy, morning. Our house is gradually returning to a comfortable temperature after weeks of hot, and every bit of cooling helps!


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jul 23, 2020)

Same here - plus there's a nice cool breeze off of Lake Michigan. But supposed to be hot and humid again tomorrow. 

Hope Anna is OK too. I had a bad fall on the stairs also - not because of my thighs, just clumsy!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jul 23, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today I am happy about having big fat thighs.
> 
> On the stairs this morning - I really don't know what happened but - somehow I fell down climbing up the last step.
> Most of my weight falling down was absorbed by my thighs. No serious injuries, only my right elbow still hurts a bit.


Oh no! I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm happy today because I bought some really nice snacks to share at a Labour Party fundraiser quiz tomorrow night and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 23, 2020)

I was happy to get to a mall to purchase reading material, then able to have some pool time with three of my favorite large women.


----------



## Tad (Jul 24, 2020)

A book I've been waiting for, for about six years, is ready for pick-up at the store down the street! (only problem is that son has dibs on first read of it, the dangers of teaching your kids the love of trashy fantasy series!)

And also had a review of my objectives at work, and despite the fact that I've felt kind of useless lately it turns out that most are done and the others on track, so I guess I was getting something done after all.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 25, 2020)

What I am happy about today, - well, it is really difficult to find the right words to describe the meaning of what happened today.

I just met a Dims member! 
As a surprise for me and we just saw us and talked for some moments only. 

This has been the kindest, cutest - just the best thing someone EVER did for me - I'll never forget that!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 30, 2020)

I am happy about today, ...actually this is something that I experienced a few days ago but so many other things happened in the meantime so finally I can share this today.

I've been on vacation last week.

Things I did:

-wearing tops, sleeveless 
-wearing a dress
-relaxing on a sunbed on the beach in a swimsuit
-swimming in the sea & pool

Sounds quite normal - but it wasn't normal for me for many, many years. 
I spent vacations in the summer heat wearing 2 or 3 layers of clothes to hide my body. I spent holidays without swimming in the sea. I spend vacation without relaxing on a sunbed.

I limited myself basicially because I was afraid of insulting comments from random people and because people who should have supported me convinced me that hiding myself is the better alternative.

This changing process started a while ago but doing all the normal things on my last vacation was a new experience, eye-opening. 

It is like a completely new feeling of freedom. Not being dependent on other people's opinions, looks or comments. 
Just feeling good with how I am and the way I look.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jul 30, 2020)

Congratulations! That's wonderful news


----------



## Shotha (Jul 30, 2020)

Today I happy because I bought some nice things and because I'm a fat man,


----------



## Tad (Jul 31, 2020)

Congrats Anna! And I'm glad you are having a more relaxing vacation because of it


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 31, 2020)

I had a nice first date with someone.


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Aug 2, 2020)

On a recent book buying binge, I found some really interesting books at a thrift store and at Half Price Books. And it's been raining most of the afternoon, thus putting a damper on the noisy pool party next door. Thank God for a quiet Sunday!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 16, 2020)

- Good cryotherapy and workout. They made the unit more intense by putting in a fan. Ridiculous. Lol It made me a little uncomfortable the first few minutes. I think I even experienced mild hypothermia.  But I made it through four minutes okay, and had a good workout at the gym. The nap that followed was very restorative as well. 
- Had another wonderful date. Things are going very smoothly, and neither of us is applying too much pressure. But we have a lot in common, and it's going very well. I feel like my mindset is very different than how I was in my 20s. Admittedly I am in a rush to find the right person to settle down with. But it's more about being deliberate than overly pushy fanaticism. We're just being ourselves sharing good times. At a minimum I have a new friend, and that's always a good thing.


----------



## Jay78 (Aug 16, 2020)

It’s finally raining!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 16, 2020)

Jay78 said:


> It’s finally raining!


I copy that.


----------



## Orchid (Aug 17, 2020)

We had rain yesterday.


----------



## Tad (Aug 17, 2020)

Jay78 said:


> It’s finally raining!


It was great to finally have a good solid rain yesterday and last night. It started about one hour after we were scheduled to put our tent up, as we'd been finally going to get away from the house for a bit and go camping. So today I'm happy that we cancelled those plans! I don't mind a bit of rain when camping, but that was heavy enough that it was almost bound to have flowed in.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 17, 2020)

some it seems it was raining everywhere yesterday


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 21, 2020)

More great dates with someone special. We've spent nearly the whole week together. We aren't official yet, but very close.
Feels good.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Aug 28, 2020)

For my son's enrollment at primary school tomorrow I made a cake. I am really happy about the result as it matches my expectations...


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Oct 2, 2020)

Two things to mention today.

- I have a day off which is good.
and
- I am proud of what I did yesterday.

Yesterday I received messages in a group conversation that made me speechless. They were constantly talking about a certain child in a disrespectful and disparaging* way. (A child! This behaviour is not acceptable for / among adults - even worse when parents involve children.)
No one said anything about it. Except me.

I got a lot of support but also a reply that showed me how poor some people's lives must be.

I am sure there are two or three people less in my life now.
Honestly, not a big loss for me.

***

* it was not weight related.
But that is what I expect now for me.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm baking a loaf of bread and the smell is making me happy.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 2, 2020)

Today It is ONE year since I joined here!

What a year it has been!
Thanks to everyone for having such a good time!


----------



## Aqw (Nov 2, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today It is ONE year since I joined here!
> 
> What a year it has been!
> Thanks to everyone for have such a good time!


And thank you for your active presence here


----------



## Shotha (Nov 2, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today It is ONE year since I joined here!
> 
> What a year it has been!
> Thanks to everyone for having such a good time!



Thank you for all of your contributions to this site.
And thank you, especially for your artwork.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 2, 2020)

Happy one year anniversary 


DazzlingAnna said:


> Today It is ONE year since I joined here!
> 
> What a year it has been!
> Thanks to everyone for having such a good time!


----------



## Sonic Purity (Nov 2, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today It is ONE year since I joined here!
> 
> What a year it has been!
> Thanks to everyone for having such a good time!


Only _one year_ and you’re a Dimensions luminary with a posting quotient of 3.49?!

#dimslegends


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 3, 2020)

Today I am happy to read all these nice replies.





Aqw said:


> And thank you for your active presence here



@Aqw : I hope to be as present as I used to be!l within the next weeks and months.



Shotha said:


> Thank you for all of your contributions to this site.
> And thank you, especially for your artwork.



Thank you @Shotha . There is new artwork on paper and many ideas in my head. I'll post some soon in the other thread.



littlefairywren said:


> Happy one year anniversary



@littlefairywren - thank you so much!



Sonic Purity said:


> Only _one year_ and you’re a Dimensions luminary with a posting quotient of 3.49?!
> 
> #dimslegends



@Sonic Purity - sometimes things happen unexpectedly.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 3, 2020)

I am happy for a dream I had the other day!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 25, 2020)

Today was a very nice day, not even the minor things that didn't work as expected could spoil my day.

A few things to point out:
I had a day off.

Early morning I made some super-delicious muffins.

I had a neighbor bringing something back to me. He wasn't sure at what time this morning so he said he will ring at the door. As a joke I complained that I have to go 2 floors downstairs for that  We easily negotiated about meeting half way. And when he was bringing it back he was much faster than I expected and had only a few steps (about 5) to go back upstairs. 

At about lunchtime I met a friend I haven't seen for a few months now and we had the chance to update on new developments in each other's lives.
Right after that I had a about 45 min long video chat with one of you guys here 
For a moment during that call I was a bit annoyed about sun shining directly into my eyes - but hey, we had sunny weather- in November!
Later I had some guests who enjoyed the muffins - not a single one left.

Well not much to complain today.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm happy today because I've discovered a new (old) Mexican song that I can't get out of my head and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Munchausen (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm happy today about some pictures I took and edited. I'm proud of what I was able to accomplish with color, which is not normally my thing.


----------



## penguin (Dec 4, 2020)

I don’t know if happy is the right word here, but I’m cackling over it. I decided to bleach my hair at 1am, and as my hair is quite thick, I don’t think I did the best job. I’m sitting here post-shower at 2:30am, getting ready to see the results. I didn’t do my roots, as I wanted to do them separately, so I’ll hopefully be able to fix up the bits I messed up. I plan on dyeing over it all anyway, so it’s not the end of the world if it’s a completely horrible bleach job. I hope I won’t wake the neighbours with my laughing


----------



## Shotha (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm happy, because I just Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them, although it brought a few tears to my eyes. I like to watch out for story lines in films, which involve love, where one of the two people is a fat person. So, often these story lines can be infuriatingly disappointing, because the relationship comes to an unfulfilling end. So, the tears started to flow, when Jacob Kowalski accepted his "obliviation" and Queenie kissed him goodbye. I was ready to curse J. K. Rowling. I felt so elated, when Queenie turned up at Jacob's bakery to claim her fat boy.

And, of course, I'm happy today, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 17, 2020)

I sum up this week:

- I am off from work for Christmas holidays now.
- I managed three days of working from home office and home schooling at once. This was most tiring. I had to take a nap every afternoon which was just amazing. 
- I bought some nice clothes this week
- I have had the opportunity to talk to wonderful people here and elsewhere.

- And last Monday I successfully proceed my traditional rehearsal lunch for Christmas with a friend.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 17, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I sum up this week:
> 
> - I am off from work for Christmas holidays now.
> - I managed three days of working from home office and home schooling at once. This was most tiring. I had to take a nap every afternoon which was just amazing.
> ...


Rehearsal Christmas lunch! Why have I never considered this before!?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 17, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> Rehearsal Christmas lunch! Why have I never considered this before!?


it's a great tradition I started about 5 or 6 years ago with and for a friend. Her husband was abroad on service for several months including Christmas holiday so we decided to start this. It was a great success back then and every year after.


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Dec 17, 2020)

made some Christmas cookies today and house smells divine which made me happy


----------



## penguin (Dec 21, 2020)

I joined dims just over ten years ago, and it’s been one of the best things I’ve done. I did disappear for a while there, but I’m back now. Being here has done so much for my self esteem, and I’ve met so many great people. Plus, I love sharing photos of me  I’m happy that dims is still here!


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 21, 2020)

penguin said:


> I joined dims just over ten years ago, and it’s been one of the best things I’ve done. I did disappear for a while there, but I’m back now. Being here has done so much for my self esteem, and I’ve met so many great people. Plus, I love sharing photos of me  I’m happy that dims is still here!



Same. I found Dims around the time I was absolutely fed up with thinking I was unattractive because I was fat. It helped change my perception in such a good way and like you, met lots of very cool people in the process. I am sure it has helped/opened the eyes of many of us.

ETA, so happy that I only work a half day tomorrow and then on holiday!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 21, 2020)

At last, I have learned to use the Ibis Paint X app!

I have used a black and white drawing I have found on the net and practiced coloring with it!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2020)

I play a cell phone game called Ingress. A community based, PVP, free for the moment, introvert attracting, not nearly as popular as Pokemon Go or Harry Potter Wizards Unite, but just as addicting. What am I happy about? Losing myself in this chaotic Covid nightmare for a few hours during my PTO Christmas vacation.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 22, 2020)

Today I cooked "the most delicious lunch*" my son ever had "in his whole life" (6 1/2 years old BTW)
So that probably means I unlocked a new level. I am so excited!

*vegetables & rice lol
edit: including onions ha!


----------



## Tad (Dec 22, 2020)

Fuzzy said:


> I play a cell phone game called Ingress. A community based, PVP, free for the moment, introvert attracting, not nearly as popular as Pokemon Go or Harry Potter Wizards Unite, but just as addicting. What am I happy about? Losing myself in this chaotic Covid nightmare for a few hours during my PTO Christmas vacation.


I've been playing Pokemon Go and Wizards Unite since they came out, and while I still like having something to do when out on a walk, I may be a bit bored with both. I've wondered if Ingress holds up? I know it was Niantic's first of such games, does it still have a lot of game play to it? Is it good for doing stuff as you walk along, or is it more location based (get to a spot then do things)?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2020)

Ingress has that endless factor much like Pogo and Wizards. But it has more direct PVP with destruction of your opponents territory allowing you to build and defend portals (Pokestops) and create fields (tiny/super triangles). You choose a faction for life, Enlightened (green) or Resistance (blue). There is a badge system of keeping track of uniques, captures, building, deploying etc. And if you top out at level 16, you have the option of starting over "recursion" with all your experience and badges intact, but as far as the game is concerned, you're level one again. I've recursed four times. Most players never make it to 16. Pre-Covid there were scheduled events worldwide for group PVP and exploring the city of the hosting party. I attended these Anomalys / Mission Days in Vegas, Denver, Cheyenne, and Phoenix, with the pin swapping / swag buys etc. The median age of the players of this game? Us. Middle age and retireds. Clear as mud?


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 22, 2020)

Messages that are making me smile ❤


----------



## penguin (Dec 23, 2020)

I finished this today. I think the act of completing something has made a big positive difference to my mood. After a week in the depression pits, it’s a welcome change. I’m also happy to be feeling horny


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 23, 2020)

Audiobooks have opened so many new worlds to me. When I read books I have a tendency to revert to my old college method of reading comprehension of reading the same sentence or paragraph until it sticks. An audiobook doesn't do this, and the story continues. I'm currently reading Rick Bragg's books about the depression era south and the hard life faced by his kin. Ava's Man, the Best Cook in the World, and All over but the shoutin.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 23, 2020)

penguin said:


> I finished this today. I think the act of completing something has made a big positive difference to my mood. After a week in the depression pits, it’s a welcome change. I’m also happy to be feeling horny


Nice artwork!


----------



## penguin (Dec 23, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 23, 2020)

penguin said:


> I finished this today. I think the act of completing something has made a big positive difference to my mood. After a week in the depression pits, it’s a welcome change. I’m also happy to be feeling horny


I like it!


----------



## penguin (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Lightning Man (Dec 23, 2020)

penguin said:


> I finished this today. I think the act of completing something has made a big positive difference to my mood. After a week in the depression pits, it’s a welcome change. I’m also happy to be feeling horny


Is that the Twelfth Doctor I see in the background?


----------



## penguin (Dec 23, 2020)

Lightning Man said:


> Is that the Twelfth Doctor I see in the background?



It is! I’ve been marathoning the series again, and I’m currently up to season 8. That was from the episode Listen.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 23, 2020)

penguin said:


> It is! I’ve been marathoning the series again, and I’m currently up to season 8. That was from the episode Listen.


I just remember Tom Baker as Doctor Who when it was brought to Puerto Rican TV in 1980. 

Wonderful series. It's a shame many people here doesn't have the taste for it!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 23, 2020)

You never forget your first Doctor


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 24, 2020)

I received a "genuine" Christmas card, sent by mail from a friend. Crazy! 
Unexpected and I am very happy about it!


----------



## penguin (Dec 28, 2020)

I’m not sure I’m _happy _about it, rather that it gave me a massive case of the giggles, which felt pretty good. I tried to learn some basic twerking, but maybe an ass as big as mine isn’t cut out for it. Or I’m just uncoordinated


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 28, 2020)

It's raining and it's cool. Thanks to La Niña, our usually disgusting hot summer is wetter than usual (where I am on the map), which also means less chance of summer fires. I really, really don't like summer, so I'm a happy wee camper right now.


----------



## penguin (Dec 28, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> It's raining and it's cool. Thanks to La Niña, our usually disgusting hot summer is wetter than usual (where I am on the map), which also means less chance of summer fires. I really, really don't like summer, so I'm a happy wee camper right now.



I’m so envious of your rain. We haven’t had that much up here  I hate summer.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 28, 2020)

Although my problems with asthma, I love cold weather time! There is no snow here because Puerto Rico is a group of islands in the Caribbean.

Anyway, the cold weather time it's a great turn me on!

Like @littlefairywren and @penguin, I don't like summer time!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 30, 2020)

Last night, while I was watching some videos I had taken a few years ago I found a little clip where I can hear my father picking up and talking on the phone. 
I was surprised, happy, sad and kind of helpless when I heard him - all in one moment. 
I thought I could never hear his voice again as he always avoided being recorded. I count this as happy even if I felt different all day.


----------



## BigCutieDelilah (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm happy for all of the various ways that we can eat potatoes!


----------



## penguin (Jan 6, 2021)

I decided that I’m going to order this cheesecake for my birthday next week.


----------



## Aqw (Jan 6, 2021)

penguin said:


> I decided that I’m going to order this cheesecake for my birthday next week.


It looks so good and beautiful. A Mississippi baked cake for an Aussie Lady


----------



## penguin (Jan 6, 2021)

Aqw said:


> It looks so good and beautiful. A Mississippi baked cake for an Aussie Lady



I know I’ll enjoy it!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 6, 2021)

penguin said:


> I decided that I’m going to order this cheesecake for my birthday next week.


It looks so delicious that I have to download the pic. Just image, cheesecake with chocolate fudge topping plus cherries and nuts. Thanks for sharing @penguin!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 6, 2021)

penguin said:


> I decided that I’m going to order this cheesecake for my birthday next week.


OMG! That looks soooo good! That is perfect! Usually when I have a plain piece of cheesecake, I still put chocolate syrup on it. That requires no extra effort at all!


----------



## penguin (Jan 6, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> OMG! That looks soooo good! That is perfect! Usually when I have a plain piece of cheesecake, I still put chocolate syrup on it. That requires no extra effort at all!



It’s a bit richer than I usually prefer for cheesecake, but it’s for my birthday so why not indulge a little?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 6, 2021)

penguin said:


> It’s a bit richer than I usually prefer for cheesecake, but it’s for my birthday so why not indulge a little?


I would definitely do the same. Enjoy and happy birthday!


----------



## Barrett (Jan 6, 2021)

penguin said:


> I decided that I’m going to order this cheesecake for my birthday next week.


What is making me sad today is that I started to order one of those for myself (I am a cheesecake fiend of the highest order), only to find out it's located in Australia.
I'm still kind of wondering if they might deliver internationally, and if such delivery would be prudent for a cheesecake.
Because that looks AMAZING.


----------



## penguin (Jan 6, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I would definitely do the same. Enjoy and happy birthday!



Thank you 



Barrett said:


> What is making me sad today is that I started to order one of those for myself (I am a cheesecake fiend of the highest order), only to find out it's located in Australia.
> I'm still kind of wondering if they might deliver internationally, and if such delivery would be prudent for a cheesecake.
> Because that looks AMAZING.



Ha, sorry to get your hopes up! Hopefully you can find something similar a little closer to home.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 6, 2021)

Barrett said:


> What is making me sad today is that I started to order one of those for myself (I am a cheesecake fiend of the highest order), only to find out it's located in Australia.
> I'm still kind of wondering if they might deliver internationally, and if such delivery would be prudent for a cheesecake.
> Because that looks AMAZING.


And I had my hopes up


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 6, 2021)

penguin said:


> I decided that I’m going to order this cheesecake for my birthday next week.


Yummers! I adore ganache, especially when it's thick and heavy. I was going to put the tongue emoji here, but it looked a bit creeper hehe.


----------



## Aqw (Jan 7, 2021)

penguin said:


> I decided that I’m going to order this cheesecake for my birthday next week.


I didn't even know this kind of service existed. I'm not sure you can find it in France. In Europe? Anyone knows? A business to start?


----------



## penguin (Jan 7, 2021)

Aqw said:


> I didn't even know this kind of service existed. I'm not sure you can find it in France. In Europe? Anyone knows? A business to start?



They only started home delivery in the last year or so. We ordered two half cakes for my daughter’s birthday last year, which was great. We couldn’t decide which one to have lol


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 7, 2021)

I finally found an appropriate reply on the question what I am doing online until 2 or 3 AM. 

I find gems like that:




Is it silly. Yeah, maybe.

It is something to switch on an just laugh. This just feels good.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jan 7, 2021)

Healthy, strong body, clothes in the closet, food in the fridge, a little money from Uncle Sam this week that I used to buy a pass to my local rec center where the swimming pool provides a welcome respite from screens. I love the water, I love being in a bathing suit, I love the sun. I got played some good card in life, and for that I am ever-grateful, except when I'm not


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 7, 2021)

Went to Barnes and Noble, didn't know there were gifts being given to membership card holders. Received a nice $15 journal for the low low price of Free99


----------



## Shotha (Jan 7, 2021)

Aqw said:


> I didn't even know this kind of service existed. I'm not sure you can find it in France. In Europe? Anyone knows? A business to start?



Cheesecake can be found in Europe. We regularly went to a cheesecake shop in England and we have Cheesecake shops in France.

Here's a link to the Wikipedia article on Cheesecake:
Cheesecake | Wikiwand


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 8, 2021)

I've been awake since 3.30am (insomnia again), but I'm listening to music and watching the sun come up over dark grey skies. What's not to be happy about.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 8, 2021)

It also happened here at the other side of the . I was awake since 4:30 am. My problems with OSA but I was very active at digital painting.

Just look at what I have done this morning!


----------



## Tad (Jan 8, 2021)

It is Friday, we are having a stretch of lovely winter weather (cold enough for skating, but warm enough to leave skating as enjoyable!), and I'm beginning to notice the days being just that little bit longer and brighter


----------



## LunaPlenus (Jan 8, 2021)

I am happy for good food and trash tv to help me cope lol


----------



## Shotha (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm happy, because I've just called the police to come and break up the party that's been going on next door since Christmas.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 8, 2021)

Shotha said:


> I'm happy, because I've just called the police to come and break up the party that's been going on next door since Christmas.


At least the police right there is doing their job well. Very different from Puerto Rico!


----------



## Shotha (Jan 8, 2021)

Colonial Warrior said:


> At least the police right there is doing their job well. Very different from Puerto Rico!



And I'm happy that we can trust the police in New Zealand.


----------



## penguin (Jan 9, 2021)

I’m feeling content. I have a bunch of stuff to do that I’ve been putting off, but I’m not stressing about. It feels a little weird to feel so at peace and content, but I’ll definitely roll with it.


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 9, 2021)

So many story ideas that I actually got down on paper this time!


----------



## penguin (Jan 11, 2021)

I am feeling *really* good today I’m also looking forward to my birthday tomorrow


----------



## Shotha (Jan 11, 2021)

penguin said:


> I am feeling *really* good today I’m also looking forward to my birthday tomorrow



Happy Birthday, @penguin!


----------



## penguin (Jan 12, 2021)

Thank you @Shotha! Today (the 12th here) is also kiss a ginger day. I’m rocking purple hair these days, but I’m still a ginger


----------



## Shotha (Jan 12, 2021)

penguin said:


> Thank you @Shotha! Today (the 12th here) is also kids a ginger day. I’m rocking purple hair these days, but I’m still a ginger



I used to be ginger but now I'm white. I'm a polar bear now but I'm happy about that, because I like being a polar bear.


----------



## penguin (Jan 12, 2021)

Shotha said:


> I used to be ginger but now I'm white. I'm a polar bear now but I'm happy about that, because I like being a polar bear.



I’ve got a lot of white streaks in my hair, and I really love the contrast against the red. It’ll be interesting to see how many more I have when I stop dyeing my hair and let my natural colour grow out.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 12, 2021)

penguin said:


> I’ve got a lot of white streaks in my hair, and I really love the contrast against the red. It’ll be interesting to see how many more I have when I stop dyeing my hair and let my natural colour grow out.



I think that white hair looks cool.


----------



## penguin (Jan 12, 2021)

Shotha said:


> I think that white hair looks cool.



I do, too. I love a silver fox  I tried French braiding my hair a few months ago (I’m not very good at it), and I love the contrast. But I’d been wanting to play with colour for ages, so I thought now was a great time for it.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 12, 2021)

penguin said:


> I do, too. I love a silver fox  I tried French braiding my hair a few months ago (I’m not very good at it), and I love the contrast. But I’d been wanting to play with colour for ages, so I thought now was a great time for it.



I like the polar bear image.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 12, 2021)

penguin said:


> I’ve got a lot of white streaks in my hair, and I really love the contrast against the red. It’ll be interesting to see how many more I have when I stop dyeing my hair and let my natural colour grow out.


I'm pretty sure I'd be completely gray if I did that. My natural color used to be black, but I looked like a goth if I didn't lighten it lol!


----------



## penguin (Jan 12, 2021)

I am very happy about my birthday cake


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 12, 2021)

penguin said:


> I am very happy about my birthday cake



Happy birthday


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 12, 2021)

penguin said:


> I am very happy about my birthday cake


I am very happy you that you are very happy about your birthday cake! Enjoy!


----------



## penguin (Jan 12, 2021)

Thank you @Rojodi  I had some for breakfast because I can, @AmyJo1976


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 12, 2021)

penguin said:


> Thank you @Rojodi  I had some for breakfast because I can, @AmyJo1976


If I had some here, I'd have it for you!  lol!


----------



## Shotha (Jan 12, 2021)

penguin said:


> I am very happy about my birthday cake



Happy Birthday, @penguin!


----------



## penguin (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks @Shotha!




AmyJo1976 said:


> If I had some here, I'd have it for you!  lol!



there’s plenty to share!


----------



## DJ_S (Jan 12, 2021)

penguin said:


> I am very happy about my birthday cake


Ooh happiest of birthdays to you & welcome to the 44 club! Cake looks brill, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Barbsjw (Jan 12, 2021)

That I'll be a mommy VERY soon!


----------



## DJ_S (Jan 12, 2021)

ooh congrats, that's amazing news


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 12, 2021)

penguin said:


> Thank you @Rojodi  I had some for breakfast because I can, @AmyJo1976


Pop Tarts are just toaster cakes lol


----------



## penguin (Jan 12, 2021)

Thank you @DJ_S


----------



## penguin (Jan 12, 2021)

We only get a small range of them in the supermarkets down here, @Rojodi, maybe three flavours? And they’re $5 a box, so we don’t get them that often.


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 13, 2021)

penguin said:


> We only get a small range of them in the supermarkets down here, @Rojodi, maybe three flavours? And they’re $5 a box, so we don’t get them that often.



If fruit croissants are acceptable, so is cake. My story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 18, 2021)

Beating someone at their own game feels just great


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 18, 2021)

Something I ordered just before Christmas is finally arriving today, so I'm a wee bit excited. It's also raining and the sky is really dark!


----------



## Jay78 (Jan 18, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> Something I ordered just before Christmas is finally arriving today, so I'm just a wee bit excited. It's also raining and the sky is really dark!


I love the rain!


----------



## Barbsjw (Jan 18, 2021)

@littlefairywren what belated Christmas present did you get?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 18, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> @littlefairywren what belated Christmas present did you get?


Yes, I would kinda like to know that too


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 18, 2021)

I ordered myself a wee MP3 player so I can finally play music in my lounge/bedroom through my Edifiers. It had to be made up @Barbsjw, but it was worth the wait


----------



## Barbsjw (Jan 18, 2021)

That gift DEFINITELY sounds worth the wait!


----------



## Shotha (Jan 18, 2021)

Jay78 said:


> I love the rain!



I love the rain, too. I like it, when it rains hard and we have to paddle along our street. The rain is refreshing. It makes the plants grow and makes the wild life thrive. The rain brings us food and drink. Without the rain, no one would get fat. On rainy evenings, I love to play all of my happy songs about the rain.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 18, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> @littlefairywren what belated Christmas present did you get?



I don't know yet. (That's optimism.) I wrapped all of my Christmas presents, including one for a friends little boy. Because this is holiday time, as it's our summer, I haven't handed it over to the boy's mother. It's just sitting in one of my book cases and telling me that Christmas isn't over yet.


----------



## jrose123 (Jan 23, 2021)

What am I happy about? 
I'm happy about potential. All things are possible. As bad things can be, I still feel blessed. I get up, get dressed and do something. At one time, I couldnt. So, the mundane really means a lot to me. To be outside, on a bus, or just people watching don't just happen. It takes doing to get to those points. I'm grateful for every ounce of doing that gets me anywhere. Potential isn't just the outcome. It's the steps that get us there that matter.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 23, 2021)

Today I'm happy, because one of the most difficult people in my life has decided that he doesn't want to be my friend anymore. It just leaves me feeling so relaxed.


----------



## Aqw (Jan 31, 2021)

Today I've learned a lot about life and myself. Thank you for the person who made it possible.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 31, 2021)

Today I'm happy, because it's a Monday, which hasn't been preceded by the all-night Sunday night drunken party that my next neighbour and next door but one neighbour have every Sunday night (and 4 or 5 other nights each week). I've been staying with friends for a few days to get some sleep and rest. So, I'm feeling better than I have done for ages.


----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm happy that I got through a surge of work last week and over the weekend, so that I don't have those long-running items hanging over me now, and met some deadlines too. It has been an awful eleven months for focus and organization for me, so this was an important step to getting back into a better groove.


----------



## Shotha (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm happy, because last night I mail ordered some nice badges. They included a "FAT BOYS RULE", badge. It's not a specifically gay badge, i.e. no rainbow colours or anything. I also ordered some rainbow "I ❤..." badges, where you write your own words. My words were, of course, "I ❤ FAT BOYS!"

I also ordered some bear pride with paw badges and some 4" x 6" bear pride with paw flags.

And, of course, I'm happy, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 1, 2021)

Messages.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 3, 2021)

- Calm day
- I'll be a member of the Space Force in the next few weeks. *Δ* 
- Unexpected check in the mail
- I still have trauma and other issues I'm addressing. But I've made a lot of emotional progress over the last few months. My demeanor is much more calm.
- I have a friend coming to see me during the Valentine's Day weekend. It may turn into "More," but I'm emotionally mature enough to accept it either way.


----------



## jrose123 (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm happy I still can get the attention of a man. It has nothing to do with my self-worth but it has everything to do with my female vanity. Things of beauty are meant to be seen and deserve to be appreciated.


----------



## penguin (Feb 10, 2021)

Last November I ordered some stockings and chub rub pants from Snag Tights. For some reason, they never arrived. So after waiting and emailing support, they replaced my order. BOTH packages turned up today! I have no idea what journey the first package went on, but now I have lots. I just have to hope they fit. They’re made for bodies like mine, but I’m still a little nervous. But mostly excited because I want to try them on and see if the mock garters make my ass look as good as I think they will.


----------



## Shotha (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm happy today, because someone has sent me an email address that I can order FAT PRIDE T-shirts from, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## SensoriumPanda (Feb 13, 2021)

Today I'm happier than I've been in a long long time. And that's because @ODFFA has made me feel soooo seen and sooo appreciated that for the first time in forever I can actually see my body and not feel all of society's toxicity echoing in my mind (even if I'm seeing it through my own eyes). She is a truly incredible human being and I'm happy today because of her being soooo utterly wonderful and soooo loving and sooooo kind and soooo empathic. If it seems like I'm gushing, it is totally justified because she's that amazing. ♥♥


----------



## SensoriumPanda (Feb 13, 2021)

And I suppose this post is missing the main factoid...which is that @ODFFA and I are now officially a couple...so yet another reason to be sooooo incredibly happy


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 13, 2021)

SensoriumPanda said:


> And I suppose this post is missing the main factoid...which is that @ODFFA and I are now officially a couple...so yet another reason to be sooooo incredibly happy


OMG, OMG....squee! That is lovely news! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## jrose123 (Feb 13, 2021)

Happy, and reminiscent of Mardi Gras Parades. Yeah, people make over Mardi Gras Day parades. My favorite parades are the night time parades in New Orleans and Lafayette, La. I'm old. I remember being at the Bacchus Parade and Drew Carey was the parade marshall. LA is good Louisiana is the only place where bars stay open all night. Left parade, went to a bar stayed all night, went to the breakfast buffet, then went to church because I'm Christian. Love Louisiana! I won't mention the food...


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm happy it's Valentine's day yay! Lot's of chocolates and flowers! Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## Shotha (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm happy, because it's grocery shopping day and because I'm a fat man. (I love shopping for food.)


----------



## Tad (Feb 15, 2021)

SensoriumPanda said:


> And I suppose this post is missing the main factoid...which is that @ODFFA and I are now officially a couple...so yet another reason to be sooooo incredibly happy



This news makes me happy!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 15, 2021)

If I told you what's making me happy, I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Shotha (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm happy to day, because my doctor forgot to talk to me about my weight and because I'm a fat man. LOL.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Feb 17, 2021)

The test of a person very important to me was negative today.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm happy because I had Monday and yesterday off due to an ice storm!  Back to work today though  lol!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 17, 2021)

I am very happy today because I had dental surgery on Monday and the pain and trouble was far, far less than what I was told it would be. As in there was almost no pain, and the dentist was done in less than 10 minutes!

And because I have been prescribed Vicodin and I've taken one pill at 10 PM for the last two nights and, for the first time in years, years, years, I have slept through two nights straight through and have woken up, again for the first time, completely rested and full of energy.

What a concept!

I've got 20 pills but I know after tonight I'm going to have to stop because I'm told the drug is addictive as hell - and now I see why. 

But anyway - great mood! Optimistic! The world seems bright! 

_(Also, in case anyone wishes to offer "advice," this is after hot tea, avoiding water for a few hours before bedtime, avoiding naps, avoiding caffeine, getting plenty of exercise, trying and giving up Ambien (ended up sleepwalking and it didn't work anyway, after awhile) Melatonin (drowsy the next day, and doesn't work after awhile) and staying up as late as I possibly can in order to lie down when I am truly ready for sleep.)_

Luv 2 all LARRY


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 24, 2021)

- Slowly getting back into the regular gym grind.
- I've been fairly focused and determined lately.
- Still spending most of my days alone. Even though finding Ms. Right is still a priority it bothers me so much less than it did in my early 20s. Maybe the thoughts get uncomfortable at times, but I'm coping with it. I'm just living my life, aspiring to be better, and am grateful for every new day.


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 24, 2021)

Good weather again, and time to start the first part of my spring vegetable and herb garden.


----------



## Shotha (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm happy, because the police helicopter now keeps watch over our neighbourhood at night and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 25, 2021)

I met this cutie today


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 28, 2021)

Today is the first day of our autumn/fall, so that's making me VERY happy, because summer is kind of disgusting. I've also got some books on order, and I think they're arriving this week. Lots of reasons for a happy littlefairywren.


----------



## Tad (Mar 1, 2021)

Spring came calling yesterday, with brilliant blue eyes and that warm golden smile that can soften even Winter's frozen heart. It scattered puddles to be splashed in by kids and cars and cleared away the veneer of snow coating stairs and benches. Then Winter decided such frivolity was too much and the sky clouded over with conflict, and after a muttering of rain Spring is swirling away again, and Winter is roaring that its time is not done, and that our final seminar of the season shall be on the science of slipping.

But Spring gave a wink on the way out, and we know it will be waiting to dance back into our lives soon!


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm happy because our backyard garden plans are coming together nicely. My husband has built several wood racks to hold the buckets I grow plants in. It raises them off the ground so wild rabbits can't reach them and so I can work on the plants while sitting on a chair. I've started planting some things already and hope to have a nice little vegetable and herb garden this spring.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 3, 2021)

Tracyarts said:


> I'm happy because our backyard garden plans are coming together nicely. My husband has built several wood racks to hold the buckets I grow plants in. It raises them off the ground so wild rabbits can't reach them and so I can work on the plants while sitting on a chair. I've started planting some things already and hope to have a nice little vegetable and herb garden this spring.
> 
> View attachment 140381


Gotta love a man who's good with his hands and knows his way around power tools. I LOVE your backyard!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Mar 3, 2021)

I am happy when others are happy. 
Today it was the fact that my son was so happy that a school friend asked him if he would like to be her friend. 
He told me, very excited: "Imagine, she asked me!"


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 3, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> I am happy when others are happy.
> Today it was the fact that my son was so happy that a school friend asked him if he would like to be her friend.
> He told me, very excited: "Imagine, she asked me!"


Oh, that seriously brought tears to my eyes. How precious!


----------



## Shotha (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm happy today, because I ran into an old friend that I hadn't seen for about five years outside the supermarket. The first thing that he said was, "Jeez, you _have_ put on a lot of weight!" I don't suppose that I have to say explicitly that I'm also happy, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 13, 2021)

The sunshine returning!!!!!! 
I even got a bit of tan line starting on my poor winterified (yeah not a word) shoulders


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 15, 2021)

I've started padding about in fluffy socks, because summer's heat is finally gone.


----------



## penguin (Mar 21, 2021)

I bought some stuff from prettylittlething and I’m very happy with how it fits. I thought they might be too small for me, but I wanted figure hugging so I was okay with that. These shorts go on easily and fit just how I wanted them to, the crop top isn’t tight and will definitely do on hot days. I also bought my bikini from there, so I will definitely be shopping there again. These are size 30, and they have a lot of sexy outfits. Go check them out!


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm happy that I beat the storm home and the rain makes it feel so cozy inside. I feel like making a cup of tea and reading a book 🌧


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 27, 2021)

My first garden tomato of the season.


----------



## Orchid (Apr 2, 2021)

My order from www.scrapbook.com arrived today just in time for Easter. So I can do crafts with my new bits on first and second Easter day. Weather turned cold since yesterday so no garden activity too cold.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 5, 2021)

- Talking to someone new. So far we are really interested in each other. It is at a distance, but the early progress is very encouraging. 
- Slowly returning to my normal self development habits. My fasted workout this morning was very encouraging. About to meditate. 
- General outlook on my life is fairly positive, and my disposition is still super mellow. More Jon... Less Blaze. lol


----------



## Tad (Apr 5, 2021)

It is looking like a week of sunny, mild, weather. Totally out of place for early April here, when it is usually grey and damp and not overly pleasant. Birds and insects and plants are all confused, but I'm appreciating it while it lasts.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm happy, because I got a good night's sleep last light and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm having cake for lunch today. Chocolate cake, with chocolate frosting and layered with whipped cream and strawberries. It's raining, and that makes me happy as well.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm very happy today, because my new modem has been delivered so that I pay less for a lot more data and because I have received a notification from Amazon that a book that I wanted is now in stock and I've mail ordered a copy of it and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 15, 2021)

I am happy today that I had a day off, spending the afternoon outside in the loccal zoo. Walking around for about 3-4 hours, not fast though  and with two breaks. After all these months of staying at home a bit of a challenge. But everything was fine.
And I got a another new suggestion for a pet animal... 



And I am happy that i had some icecream. My mix of "salted caramel" and "rhubarb" might sound like "oh, " but it actually was a very good choice.



I am also happy that I got tested negative for covid19 today.

A very nice day.

(edit = typos)


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 15, 2021)

Today I did something I've been dreading for about 5 months and I closed a chapter in my life


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 15, 2021)

@TheShannan did you end a bad relationship?


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 15, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> @TheShannan did you end a bad relationship?


Well the relationship actually ended in November. Today I finally went and got everything I had left there. So now I can close that chapter and I don't have to dread going back


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 15, 2021)

Glad you're moving on @TheShannan


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 15, 2021)

Barbsjw said:


> Glad you're moving on @TheShannan


Thank you!! It was a depressing winter but time is definitely necessary for stuff like this..I'm finally crawling out of the rut!


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 25, 2021)

My garden is growing! Vegetables and herbs galore. My husband did an amazing job building all the wood racks to raise the containers up and make them accessible, so I can garden from a stool or my wheelchair.


----------



## Tad (Apr 26, 2021)

Wow, that is spectacular, Tracy! Well done to both of you.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 26, 2021)

@Tracyarts Wonderful!


----------



## Shotha (Apr 27, 2021)

Wow! @Tracyarts, that is truly something to be happy about!


----------



## Jay78 (Apr 27, 2021)

The suns shining, I’ve got a few dollars in my pocket and my belly is full!!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 27, 2021)

Even if I appreciate my regular parcel deliveries I am happy I was out for shopping in a real store for clothes today. Mainly for kids stuff and shoes.
For two people It only required organizing two appointments online for a covid test, going through the drive in for the test, (tested negative), booking online two appointments at the first store and booking two slots at the second store - via phone - talking to a real person... wild..

Needless to mention that I spent some money. The only thing I bought for myself was this necklace.


----------



## Tad (Apr 27, 2021)

Lovely necklace, Anna! And wow, what a process to be able to visit the stores (then again, here we just aren't allowed to go into stores for non-essentials at all)


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 27, 2021)

Tad said:


> Lovely necklace, Anna! And wow, what a process to be able to visit the stores (then again, here we just aren't allowed to go into stores for non-essentials at all)



Thank you @Tad ! I have no occasion in mind when I could wear this necklace soon though. 

For four days (since last year November) the mentioned "click & meet" procedure applies now. Infection numbers going up and down here. Three days in a row above a certain incident/100,000 ppl in the region closes the stores again. 
I took the chance today because I expect closed stores (except grocery stores) within the next days as numbers are rising again. Procedure then is "click & collect" - haven't done that. In this case I use the more convenient services of deliveries to my home.

i hope in a reasonable period of time things go back to a new normal life. 
Not only for shopping.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 27, 2021)

I try to tell myself that I'm happy that COVID-19 has hardly touched us in New Zealand - so far. But I can't stop worrying about friends abroad, especially all my Indian friends. But I'm still happy, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 28, 2021)

I was concerned about a medical test my daughter needed and I got a positive answer today so I'm happy and relieved


----------



## Jay78 (Apr 28, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> I was concerned about a medical test my daughter needed and I got a positive answer today so I'm happy and relieved ❤❤


Great news!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 28, 2021)

I found a piece of puzzle that I've been missing.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 28, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> I found a piece of puzzle that I've been missing.


Congratulations! @littlefairywren 
I am hoping to be able to post a similar "happy about" soon, twice or more often bc I am missing at least two pieces from two different puzzles..

I am happy about today that all birthday gifts I ordered for my son arrived on time. Even those ordered at short notice.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 28, 2021)

To avoid the annoyance of puzzle pieces that go into hiding, you might consider doing online puzzles at Crazy4Jigsaws.com. The pieces are guaranteed to stay on the screen.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm happy today because I spent aver NZ$50 on rocks including iolite, red & black obsidian, larimar rough, pink calcite rhomboid, pineapple calcite rough and green opal rough; and because I got my free 'flu' vaccination; and because our Member of Parliament agreed to give me an appointment about our neighbourhood problem; and because we had a nice political meeting this evening (about which my lips have to be sealed on Dims); and because I ate so much today; and (mostly) because I'm a fat man.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 29, 2021)

Shotha said:


> I'm happy today because I spent aver NZ$50 on rocks including iolite, red & black obsidian, larimar rough, pink calcite rhomboid, pineapple calcite rough and green opal rough; and because I got my free 'flu' vaccination; and because our Member of Parliament agreed to give me an appointment about our neighbourhood problem; and because we had a nice political meeting this evening (about which my lips have to be sealed on Dims); and because I ate so much today; and (mostly) because I'm a fat man.


I love pink rocks.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 29, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> I love pink rocks.



The pink calcite rhomboid was a very nice find, because pink is a rather rare colour for calcite.


----------



## TheShannan (May 1, 2021)

I'm happy I'm off work tomorrow and Monday!!


----------



## Shotha (May 1, 2021)

I happy today, because today (Sunday, 2nd May) is the Orthodox Easter. 

Happy Easter!
Χριστὸς ἀνέστη! Ἀληθῶς ἀνέστη!
ქრისტე აღსდგა! ჭეშმარიტად აღსდგა!​


----------



## CPProp (May 9, 2021)

I’m Happy that I was able to place (not very well arranged) birthday flowers on my sister grave (that we located and erected a stone a couple of years ago), today even though they are 71 years and 2 days late.


----------



## Tracyarts (May 10, 2021)

My husband started a new job. He lost his job in December when his company was sold and everyone was laid off. A few were hired back by the company that bought it, but he wasn't one of them, only one person he knows personally was hired back. Prospects were pretty bleak for quite a while. Lots of companies taking resumes and even setting up initial interviews. But very little hiring. Most of the hiring has been contract work with no benefits and no set workload and that wouldn't work for us. But companies have been doing more interviewing and hiring lately and he got a good offer. It's not what he wanted but it's something he's very experienced with, and the pay and benefits are good. Maybe it's a stopover before something else comes along. But if not, it's still a good job with an established company, so it will be secure. We're more relieved than excited. But still happy.


----------



## Tad (May 10, 2021)

Sometimes relief will do (I've been there, on the job front)

Today I'm happy that our cat seems largely recovered from the bladder infection that started raging late last week. She's no longer dribbling bits of bloody urine, and generally seems pretty energetic and happy again. Thank goodness for antibiotics!


----------



## Shotha (May 11, 2021)

I'm happy today, because I went on a date and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 11, 2021)

My kitchen smells like a bread bakery, I am going to the post office next week, and I have a hibernating animal under my skin (which is ever so much better than it sounds).


----------



## Jay78 (May 11, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> My kitchen smells like a bread bakery, I am going to the post office next week, and I have a hibernating animal under my skin (which is ever so much better than it sounds).


I hope that means you got a tattoo of a bear!


----------



## Shotha (May 11, 2021)

I'm happy today, because I've got some "I LOVE FAT BOYS" badges and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 12, 2021)

Jay78 said:


> I hope that means you got a tattoo of a bear!


Not quite.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 16, 2021)

Laughing with all of my body is making me happy.


----------



## Shotha (May 16, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> Laughing with all of my body is making me happy.



I truly believe that laughter is the best medicine for body, mind and soul. I practice it regularly and I've even given it a name. It's *GELASTOTHERAPY*.


----------



## Tad (May 19, 2021)

I got to try a new (to me) food today: frozen ashta (ashta is a lebanese (and vicinity?) clotted cream flavored with rose and or orange water, apparently, here it was frozen and served like gelato or ice cream). The texture was a surprise because I'd thought it was just a flavor of gelato, not an entirely different thing, but it wasn't unpleasant, just a bit chewier (? not sure I'm describing it well, sort of like a very, very, soft bubble gum texture), with a mild flavor. It was pretty decent. I'll probably get one of their sorbets or gelatos next time I go, but I'd certainly have this stuff again in the abstract.


----------



## Shotha (May 19, 2021)

I love exploring new foods.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 21, 2021)

"brown paper packages tied up with strings,
these are a few of my favourite things."

No strings, but I'm happier than Julie Andrews right now.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 25, 2021)

It seems I get used to this Covid testing procedure and I have a preferred testing staff member at my drive-in testing site. A tall BHM who's taking the test very gently. I was about to tell him this when he said: "I've tested you before!"
(Quite remarkable, there are about 10 people every 10 minutes, 7 days a weekand last time he took my test was at least 2 weeks ago.)
So I got recognized and people seem to remember me. Most likely because of my size. (Or maybe because I was perfectly organized - who knows.) Many years I felt a bit uncomfortable when something like that happened. Now I just feel good about it.


----------



## Shotha (May 25, 2021)

I'm happy today, because I've had my first COVID-19 vaccination and I'm seeing my Member of Parliament later today, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## AuntHen (May 27, 2021)

I'm happy that the weather cooled back down. It jumped too high, too early and my body wasn't ready 🌡


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 27, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> I'm happy that the weather cooled back down. It jumped too high, too early and my body wasn't ready 🌡


I so agree! It's been sweltering here, mid 80s with almost 100% humidity! It's supposed to cool off a little this weekend thankfully!


----------



## littlefairywren (May 27, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I so agree! It's been sweltering here, mid 80s with almost 100% humidity! It's supposed to cool off a little this weekend thankfully!


Sad emoji for your disgusting heat, AmyJo. Gross!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 27, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> Sad emoji for your disgusting heat, AmyJo. Gross!


Thank you! You're in winter down under I think, so good for you!


----------



## LeoGibson (May 28, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I so agree! It's been sweltering here, mid 80s with almost 100% humidity! It's supposed to cool off a little this weekend thankfully!



That’s adorable!! Around here, mid 80’s is what we would consider cooling down. I get so jealous of northern summers but the trade off is awesome winters so I guess it balances out.


----------



## Shotha (May 28, 2021)

I'm happy because it's shopping day and Sanskrit day, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (May 29, 2021)

some things that made me happy today..

- Weather turned from cloudy and cold in the morning to sunny and warm in the afternoon. 

- I was tested negative for covid which is required atm to go to stores or cafes. 

- I went to stores and a cafe.

- I enjoyed wonderful pistachio ice cream with an espresso outside at a cafe.




- I bought a lot of things that are nice to have in a store instead of ordering online. One parcel less to be delivered. And I have these items right now and don't have to wait. There are sticky notes, scrapbooks, drawing material with polar bears and/ or panda bears on them - I couldn't resist.




- I bought nice flowers for my balcony. Together with my homegrown plants and those bigger ones I bought because homegrown haven't grown further than 3 cm during the last weeks (tomato & peppers) and my herbs - the new urban gardening season on my balcony has started. 
One of the flowers is looking suspicious and dangerous I was told 




- I made a 7 y.o. happy with buying a whoopie cushion, a purchase I might regret soon.

- I bought cake from a very nice bakery including their famous chocolate mud cake which I call different, but only when there are no children around.




- I managed to take a 40 min nap which was planned to be 30 min only because I would have been late for my testing appointment. I wasn't late, I am happy about that too.

This was a very nice day. Haven't had this for a while.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 30, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> some things that made me happy today..
> 
> - Weather turned from cloudy and cold in the morning to sunny and warm in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


Everything about this made me smile...all of your post, hon. 
I have a weird thing for stationary, pretty papers and pens. So nice!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 30, 2021)

DazzlingAnna said:


> some things that made me happy today..
> 
> - Weather turned from cloudy and cold in the morning to sunny and warm in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


You may indeed regret the whoopie cushion! Lolol!


----------



## PeartyB (May 30, 2021)

The hilarity of Gordon Ramsays video "A quick and simple dinner" where he made a meal that required around 25 ingredients did make me laugh and smile today......


----------



## Shotha (May 30, 2021)

I'm happy today because the forecast severe storm didn't come to our region, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 31, 2021)

I'm finally feeling better, so that was cause for celebration...with some pikelets. I think they're best with either unsalted butter, or plenty of cream and blackberry jam. YUMMY!


----------



## AuntHen (May 31, 2021)

@littlefairywren I am very glad you are feeling better, K


----------



## Yakatori (May 31, 2021)

In case anyone was also wondering:



> _Pikelets are smaller than pancakes and are eaten in countries like New Zealand, Britain, and Scotland. They are also made of milk, flour, and eggs but their batter is *thicker* than pancake batter. They are made with eggs, self-rising flour, and milk. Once made, they are *heavie*r in texture than pancakes...spread out and are thinner, they tend to be *crispy* on the edges. _


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Barrett (May 31, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> I'm finally feeling better, so that was cause for celebration...with some pikelets. I think they're best with either unsalted butter, or plenty of cream and blackberry jam. YUMMY!



View attachment 142402


Such a small serving...


----------



## littlefairywren (May 31, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> @littlefairywren I am very glad you are feeling better, K



Thank you, B. ❤ 


Yakatori said:


> In case anyone was also wondering:
> 
> Sounds good to me.



They are good! I've always used an old recipe that includes souring the milk with a touch of lemon or vinegar, plus the addition of bi-carb soda, both of which impart a very subtle flavour. Recipe link below for anyone that is curious, with both US and metric conversions available.




__





Pikelets - Good Old Aussie Ones Recipe - Food.com


This is a recipe from a collection of hand me down recipes for good old fashioned Aussie cooking. I have no idea where this recipe originated. My moth




www.food.com






Barrett said:


> View attachment 142402
> 
> 
> Such a small serving...



Duly noted, sir.


----------



## SSBHM (May 31, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> I'm finally feeling better, so that was cause for celebration...with some pikelets. I think they're best with either unsalted butter, or plenty of cream and blackberry jam. YUMMY!
> 
> View attachment 142402
> View attachment 142403


glad you feel better, but if you really can't eat those...


----------



## Shotha (May 31, 2021)

I'm happy today, because I bought miso, Turkish figs and pistachio Turkish delight (the last two for Faturday night), and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## penguin (Jun 4, 2021)

I’m happy because the cold weather is coming in, and because I’m having a great ass day


----------



## Shotha (Jun 4, 2021)

Today I'm happy, because it's my birthday today and I'm celebrating it tonight, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Tad (Jun 5, 2021)

I hope it was good day, Shotha!

I'm happy because I got to reconnect (at least by video call) with some old university classmates today (we were celebrating our 30th anniversary of graduation, so 'old classmates' in two senses!) Also because it did not get as hot as forecast today


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 5, 2021)

Shotha said:


> Today I'm happy, because it's my birthday today and I'm celebrating it tonight, and because I'm a fat man.


Happy belated birthday, Shotha! I hope it was a good one. 


I got some long awaited and very HAPPY news in the wee hours, I'm going window shopping in preparation for what are bound to be HAPPY meals, and my heart is HAPPY.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Jun 5, 2021)

That I got my nose re pierced today. I Had it done for my 40th Birthday in Feb 2020. This past June I knocked it out of my nose and down the drain while washing my face before I even knew what happened. LOL I love it even more this time than the first!


----------



## Shotha (Jun 5, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> Happy belated birthday, Shotha! I hope it was a good one.
> 
> 
> I got some long awaited and very HAPPY news in the wee hours, I'm going window shopping in preparation for what are bound to be HAPPY meals, and my heart is HAPPY.



Thank you @littlefairywren . My birthday is actually today. I meant to write, "I'm happy, because it's my birthday tomorrow..." We had a bit of a celebration last night o coincide with another event.


----------



## penguin (Jun 6, 2021)

I’m finally working my way through the beast of laundry the built up during moving. That might be a sad thing to be happy about, but I am


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 6, 2021)

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> That I got my nose re pierced today. I Had it done for my 40th Birthday in Feb 2020. This past June I knocked it out of my nose and down the drain while washing my face before I even knew what happened. LOL I love it even more this time than the first!


It looks good, Fluffy!
I got my nose pierced when I was 36 (hurt like a mother!), but I loved it. I've not had one in for ages, but I do kind of miss it.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Jun 6, 2021)

Shotha said:


> Today I'm happy, because it's my birthday today and I'm celebrating it tonight, and because I'm a fat man.


Happy birthday big boy


----------



## Shotha (Jun 6, 2021)

NZ Mountain Man said:


> Happy birthday big boy



We must get together for something. I've been run off my feet since the eclipse. I'll have more time after tomorrow.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 10, 2021)

Weather cooled back down


----------



## Shotha (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm happy, because last night we had the first, quiet Thursday night in over 3 years, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm happy, because I just purchased a rather large chess set, and it will take pride of place in the loungeroom.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 22, 2021)

The rain. 🌧


----------



## Orchid (Jun 22, 2021)

Cooler weather and rain after a week of heatwave.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 22, 2021)

Getting to bed later than usual. Much later.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 22, 2021)

I cannot sleep (1AM) - generally nothing to be happy about. Definitely nothing to be happy about when I think about getting up in a few hours  
But for a very long time I cannot sleep because my head is full of thoughts and ideas that are more positive than negative.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm happy today, because my permanently inebriated neighbour is moving out. He can't stand the rest of the people on our street. We're too nice.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 23, 2021)

Shotha said:


> I'm happy today, because my permanently inebriated neighbour is moving out. He can't stand the rest of the people on our street. We're too nice.



I'm so glad to hear this. Hopefully it will stay peaceful and quiet now


----------



## Shotha (Jun 23, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> I'm so glad to hear this. Hopefully it will stay peaceful and quiet now



That's what I'm hoping. He was noisy all night last night till 6:00 am. I've only just got up and it's 1:00 pm.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 24, 2021)

Shotha said:


> I'm happy today, because my permanently inebriated neighbour is moving out. He can't stand the rest of the people on our street. We're too nice.


That is the best news!


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 29, 2021)

The first blossom of my hydrangea.


----------



## MattB (Jun 29, 2021)

Thunderstorms.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 29, 2021)

Fireflies.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 29, 2021)

The wild baby Canadian geese that used to be fat, fuzzy, little sweet potatoes (I haven't seen them around for awhile because their parents waddled them to another pond), have grown so much and are back for wing strengthening and flight lessons


----------



## TheShannan (Jun 30, 2021)

Honestly......just everything right now!!!! I got promoted and I got a raise with another coming in October


----------



## Tad (Jul 2, 2021)

TheShannan said:


> Honestly......just everything right now!!!! I got promoted and I got a raise with another coming in October ❤❤❤


Congrats! (and I'm sure it is more than deserved!)


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 2, 2021)

63°, drizzly rain and mist on the hills


----------



## TheShannan (Jul 2, 2021)

I played hooky from work and I'm happy about it.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 5, 2021)

Winter blooms are making me happy, as is the smell that is wafting through the flat right now. These are my neighbour's Jonquils (Erlicheer), and their perfume is rather intense.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 5, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> Winter blooms are making me happy, as is the smell that is wafting through the flat right now. These are my neighbour's Jonquils (Erlicheer), and their perfume is rather intense.
> 
> View attachment 143279



Thank you for your reminder that daffodils and narcissi can't be far away from blooming here in New Zealand.


----------



## penguin (Jul 8, 2021)

For the first time in a looooong time, I woke up feeling GOOD. Things have definitely been improving, so it was a bit bizarre to wake up feeling normal. Depression is a fucking beast to live with, so I’m gonna ride this as long as I can. I’ve also had a ridiculous amount of fun on my Insta tonight, so that’s been great too


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jul 10, 2021)

I have spent the Saturday morning the way I wanted for years, drawing!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jul 10, 2021)

Thanks for your likes. Here is another one I made this Saturday night. As you can see, my version of an original form the late Michael Turner is heavy built!


----------



## Shotha (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm happy, because I get to present a report on new legislation, which amongst other things will make it illegal to discriminate against, transgender, intersex and gender diverse people. Better not say any more. I don't want to sound like I'm talking politics. It just makes me happy to see people being treated fairly.


----------



## MattB (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm self-employed, which is as stressful as it can be. However, one of the perks is I set my own work hours. I also decide whether or not I take a day off. The caveat being, I must (by law) declare it openly on the nearest "internet" forum. 

Thusly...

I DECLARE THAT I AM TAKING TODAY OFF WORK. 

Thank you. 

MattB


----------



## Shotha (Jul 13, 2021)

I'm happy today, because I've got a cough. I had to have a COVID-19 test done yesterday and the result has come back negative. So, I just have a cough. I never thought that I would one to be happy to have a cough.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 14, 2021)

I got my fist Covid vaccine yesterday, and although it feels like someone has taken a bat to my upper arm, I'm super happy that I'm on the way to being protected. For reasons.


----------



## Monster (Jul 15, 2021)

I have a _Kids on Bikes_ game session tonight! It's the third time my group has met to play (online, over voice) and it's so exciting to be in a TTRPG group that's going strong!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jul 15, 2021)

Monster said:


> I have a _Kids on Bikes_ game session tonight! It's the third time my group has met to play (online, over voice) and it's so exciting to be in a TTRPG group that's going strong!


It's so nice there are still people who play table top RPGs!


----------



## Monster (Jul 15, 2021)

Colonial Warrior said:


> It's so nice there are still people who play table top RPGs!


Just about every damn day


----------



## Shotha (Jul 15, 2021)

I'm happy that a busy period has come to an end and today is a nice easy day.


----------



## CatmanLou (Jul 16, 2021)

I’m happy that I got to see and spend my birthday (July 6, FYI I’m 72-y.o.) with my lady friend Stephanie. It was the first time we’d seen each other in person in a year and a half.  We do have a weekly video phone call but of course that’s not the same.

We rode the olde streetcar to Pier 39 at Fisherman’s Wharf in San Francisco where we had lunch.

Two hugs, one kiss  and lots of holding hands.

Here’s a wind blown selfie taken at the end of the Pier.


----------



## CatmanLou (Jul 16, 2021)

CatmanLou said:


> I’m happy that I got to see and spend my birthday (July 6, FYI I’m 72-y.o.) with my lady friend Stephanie. It was the first time we’d seen each other in person in a year and a half.  We do have a weekly video phone call but of course that’s not the same.
> 
> We rode the olde streetcar to Pier 39 at Fisherman’s Wharf in San Francisco where we had lunch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shotha (Jul 16, 2021)

I'm happy that there was no damage or flooding in our neighbourhood overnight. We had some very severe wind and rain.


----------



## Joker (Jul 17, 2021)

That my COVID-19 Antibody test shows I am way above normal for protection as 2 close to me now have DELTA.


----------



## Joker (Jul 17, 2021)

The strain of being an FA.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 17, 2021)

Today I'm happy because of the calm after the storm and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Joker (Jul 17, 2021)

Shotha said:


> Today I'm happy because of the calm after the storm and because I'm a fat man.


 No tell me it is not true that you watched other's sink to their death Oh wait that was Austria not Australia. Never mind.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 17, 2021)

Joker said:


> No tell me it is not true that you watched other's sink to their death Oh wait that was Austria not Australia. Never mind.



New Zealand isn't in Australia. It's a separate country. The South Island had much flooding, destruction and loss of life. It wasn't to bad here in the North Island but it's nice that it's over.


----------



## Joker (Jul 18, 2021)

Shotha said:


> New Zealand isn't in Australia. It's a separate country. The South Island had much flooding, destruction and loss of life. It wasn't to bad here in the North Island but it's nice that it's over.


I know that was the 3rd part of the joke. I am from Iowa and people say Oh Potatoes. That is Idaho.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 18, 2021)

Joker said:


> I know that was the 3rd part of the joke. I am from Iowa and people say Oh Potatoes. That is Idaho.



Thank you for making Idaho my favourite state of the US.


----------



## Ncmomof4 (Jul 18, 2021)

So happy that there comes a time where you actually have a moment to take a deep breath and know you are safe and out and that brighter days are ahead.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 28, 2021)

What a day it has been...

- First day off of 3 weeks.
- Cold is gone now.
- Went to the hairdresser after almost one year.
- Took a wrong exit on the city motorway plus another wrong turn and had to follow a detour of 10 min when it started raining, like real heavy rain for about 10 min. When I finally arrived at my destination I had best sunny weather.
- I was on time - even with the 10 min extra driving - for my second covid shot. 




To celebrate this day I went to a restaurant afterwards where I was basically asked ' "You need the menu or you'll go for the usual?"  
And of course it was the same as usual.

(Saganaki Cheese with salad, my drink: passion fruit Soda btw).


----------



## Tad (Jul 28, 2021)

Congrats on the new hair and second shot, Anna!

================================

July has been a huge grind for me at work, having to do work almost every evening and weekend. I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. I'd hoped to have it all wrapped up in July and I think it will spill over a bit farther, but still, almost there!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 30, 2021)

I've been feeling a little better. My doctor changed my medications and my autoimmune disease isn't affecting me quite as bad as it was earlier this month.(For a while I was only able to go from bed to recliner.) I've been able to move around the house better this week and think I'll be able to get out for a while on Sunday.


----------



## Jujuf3r (Aug 1, 2021)

I guess I’m happy I made it through the day?? Lol


----------



## Shotha (Aug 1, 2021)

Today I'm happy, because I had a very easy day with lots of "dolce far niente" and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Aug 1, 2021)

I have posted my first video on YouTube!

Disclosure: It's not me, he is a stray cat. You can only hear my voice a bit!


----------



## CatmanLou (Aug 1, 2021)

My girl Kavina in one of her occasional forays into our bathtub.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 1, 2021)

I didn't get out this weekend but I went out on the deck and worked with my container plants some. Pruned and harvested from a huge lemon balm plant to dehydrate the trimmed leaves for tea. Transplanted some tiny micro tomato plants (can be grown in a flowerpot on a porch or in a sunny windowsill). Transplanted a baby patchouli plant into a bigger pot. And, harvested some miniature eggplant (little fingers and fairytale varieties) to use in tonight's supper. Oh, and watched a big fat bumblebee totally go nuts on the flowers of the basil plants I let go to flower. I really enjoy watching the bumblebees. They're awfully cute.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 2, 2021)

I had my second covid shot today, finally! I can start arranging to live life normally again. I actually got some amazing news a few minutes ago that Baylie, the great-granddaughter of my dog, Luna, has had 9 healthy puppies! A new generation of Lunalings! We are going to see them in a few weeks time for some official business, but also to go pet them! 

My first arranged outing now I'm able is to go see Luna's great great grandbabies, how fitting! Here's a picture of the Luna beast back in the day!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 6, 2021)

A couple of things are making me happy;

The symptoms from my second Covid shot seem to be easing, so I'm starting to feel like me again. 

I am now the excited owner of my very first cast iron Dutch oven! I've wanted one of these for as long as I can remember, and now I can't wait to christen it. It is the prettiest soft grey colour, although it looks a little blue in the photo...


----------



## Shotha (Aug 6, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> A couple of things are making me happy;
> 
> The symptoms from my second Covid shot seem to be easing, so I'm starting to feel like me again.
> 
> ...



And I always thought that Dutch ovens as just a game. Now that I've learned what they are, I want one too.


----------



## Tad (Aug 6, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> A couple of things are making me happy;
> 
> The symptoms from my second Covid shot seem to be easing, so I'm starting to feel like me again.
> 
> I am now the excited owner of my very first cast iron Dutch oven! I've wanted one of these for as long as I can remember, and now I can't wait to christen it. It is the prettiest soft grey colour, although it looks a little blue in the photo...



I'm glad you are feeling more yourself! And those are great, we use ours all of the time (in the cooler part of the year).


----------



## Shotha (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm happy, because I was on a team at a fundraiser quiz in Wanganui this evening, and because I'm a fat man. It's now ten minutes to midnight and I know that I'll still be happy tomorrow.


----------



## wrenchboy (Aug 18, 2021)

I am happy that after almost 3 months the safety manager of the company that I work for finally had a conversation with a coworker who threatened me with physical harm.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm happy today, because the postman left another parcel of fossils on my doorstep, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm happy today, because, as we're in lockdown, I had to ride in the back seat of a taxi to go shopping and I couldn't do up the seat belt, because I'm a fat man.


----------



## svenm2112 (Aug 21, 2021)

Watching the 24 hours of LeMans


----------



## CPProp (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm happy as I've found home grown English plums in the shops and they taste just like the ones I used to scrump.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 22, 2021)

For the last several weeks I have been painting furniture in my flat. Six pieces to be exact (plus a mirror frame and serving tray), and I've finally finished the rather huge job. I've just got some tables that need to have their tops stained and sealed, and then it's all complete. I'm silly happy that I've managed most of it all by myself, and how it's changed the look of my living space.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 22, 2021)

CPProp said:


> I'm happy as I've found home grown English plums in the shops and they taste just like the ones I used to scrump.



And that reminds me that I must search online for damson jam and crab apple jelly.


----------



## FFAFarmher (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm happy for the MN state fair being open again! I had an awesome afternoon/night with my sister.


----------



## Joker (Oct 13, 2021)

And today I made a cop turn red. Walking down the street I noticed he had a tail light out. At the corner I stopped him and asked him to come look at something behind his car. In a loud voice I said so everyone could hear it "Well Office it looks like you have a tail light out. What should we do about this?" One of the homeless guys yells "GIVE HIM HELL LARRY!" 
He said in a low voice to me. "You're an ass Larry."


----------



## mathfa (Oct 24, 2021)

Yesterday I was having a really horrid day for many reasons. I usually spend the night at my girlfriend's place on Saturday, and she did everything in her power to cheer me up. This consisted of her getting me dark chocolate and garlic-stuffed green olives, and wearing very cute lingerie all night  (and us getting up to some naughty activities ). I enjoy simple pleasures haha.

We both agreed that we will wait to marry until we both have stable careers, but man after nights like that I just want to propose to her on the spot, ya know!


----------



## Shotha (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm happy today, because I have just mail-ordered four new check shirts for our rapidly approaching summer. I like to be a nicely dressed fat man.


----------



## Tad (Oct 25, 2021)

mathfa said:


> We both agreed that we will wait to marry until we both have stable careers, but man after nights like that I just want to propose to her on the spot, ya know!



Do what works for the both of you, but remember that you are allowed to change your mind and just go for it


----------



## CPProp (Nov 6, 2021)

Happy to have had my Covid booster jab today ( reciently thats makes 4 with the flu one I'm starting to look like a pin cushion). still I can now visit myself with out fear of being ill.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm happy today, because Guy Fawkes Night is over for another year.


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm happy about my new job. I started about a month ago but I was just reflecting on it today


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 8, 2021)

I bought Golden Grahams at the store....it has been over 10 years at least since I've had them


----------



## Shotha (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm happy today, because it's a beautiful spring day in New Zealand and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Carly36 (Nov 10, 2021)

Life


----------



## Shotha (Nov 10, 2021)

I'm happy because my new mail ordered shirts have arrived and because I bought some new rocks yesterday and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Tad (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm (selfishly) happy because now that my wife's biking season has been done for about six weeks, she is filling out her jeans nicely again (in mid-Summer she was biking to work so much that it was looking like she'd have to go down a size). I'm sorry for her that the weight didn't stay off the way she would have liked, but ... yah, I'm pretty


----------



## Shotha (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm happy today, because I've met one of my new neighbours and he doesn't look like another hoon, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Tad (Nov 12, 2021)

Shotha said:


> I'm happy today, because I've met one of my new neighbours and he doesn't look like another hoon, and because I'm a fat man.


What is a hoon? 
(and I'm happy because I'm about to learn new vocabulary!)


----------



## Joker (Nov 12, 2021)

Tad said:


> What is a hoon?
> (and I'm happy because I'm about to learn new vocabulary!)


A hoon, in Australia and New Zealand, is *a person who deliberately drives a vehicle in a reckless or dangerous manner*, generally in order to provoke a reaction from onlookers. Hoon activities (or hooning) can include speeding, burnouts, doughnuts, or screeching tyres.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 12, 2021)

@Tad and @Joker In New Zealand (I can't speak for Australia), "hoon" also refers to other kinds of antisocial behaviour such as getting drunk, having loud parties and damaging property but the main meaning concerns reckless or dangerous driving.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm happy today, because it's raining and because it's grocery shopping day and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 12, 2021)

I received my mobility scooter today. I've been wanting one ever since I had my stroke to be able to do more things away from home. It was a gift from a generous in-law, along with a carrier rack for our car.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 12, 2021)

I got offered a new position last week. Still in higher education . For the same salary and better benefits, I no longer will have to commute 50 miles a day as it is a 100% remote position. I had been at this last college for over 2 years and I couldn't get out of there fast enough. Unorganized, chaotic, and enrollment was falling. Time for the old man in an office full of youngsters to bounce.


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm happy because my life feels like a dream. I'm back in my amazing career again, I am finally in a relationship with someone I've searched my whole life for and I also think I finally found my perfect therapist. I've waited a long time to be this happy so I think I deserve it!


----------



## Joker (Nov 12, 2021)

Shotha said:


> @Tad and @Joker In New Zealand (I can't speak for Australia), "hoon" also refers to other kinds of antisocial behaviour such as getting drunk, having loud parties and damaging property but the main meaning concerns reckless or dangerous driving.


 From the Abigail Mac Coon. LOL


----------



## Shotha (Nov 12, 2021)

Joker said:


> From the Abigail Mac Coon. LOL



Who is Abigail Mac Coon.

Hoon, apparently, is not a shortening of hooligan.


----------



## Joker (Nov 12, 2021)

Shotha said:


> Who is Abigail Mac Coon.
> 
> Hoon, apparently, is not a shortening of hooligan.


 Just good to learn. Like my terms of racatoon meaning a stereo type of a cartoon.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 12, 2021)

Joker said:


> Just good to learn. Like my terms of racatoon meaning a stereo type of a cartoon.



Being a linguist, I am fascinated by words and their etymologies.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 14, 2021)

My "can I grow saffron" experiment seems to be working.


----------



## Joker (Nov 14, 2021)

Tracyarts said:


> My "can I grow saffron" experiment seems to be working.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 14, 2021)

Today I'm happy because I've bought a large piece of lepidolite with watermelon tourmaline embedded in it, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Joker (Nov 14, 2021)

I am happy because I got an autistic person out of a shell and she touched a human without flinching and I am a unrated weight man.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 15, 2021)

Joker said:


> I am happy because I got an autistic person out of a shell and she touched a human without flinching and I am a unrated weight man.



Aww, how sweet!
But what is "a (sic) unrated weight man"? Are you trying to say that your slim? It would be so nice, if everyone felt happy with their body.


----------



## TheShannan (Nov 15, 2021)

I am happy that I am off all Thanksgiving week.


----------



## fatfantacy (Nov 16, 2021)

Today I'm happy because I reached my current weight gain goal of 275.  300 is my next goal. I'm loving seeing how my body fills out more. Hopefully, I can meet a feeder who can help encourage me. )


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 16, 2021)

Happy but with trepidation. 

My husband lost his job in December 2020. It took until spring 2021 for him to find one that offered full time hours and a healthcare plan. The pay was good but it was a step down for him career wise and the medical insurance had high premiums, and high out of pocket copays and coinsurance percentages. So he wasn't really happy with doing a job he's overqualified for, and the increased medical expenses have been stressful (trying to budget all the copays and additional coinsurance bills from lab tests and in-office tests). 

He's been offered the same job he lost (with a different company) and with significantly higher pay and significantly better medical insurance. He's accepting the offer but I'm still anxious because it's so much change in such a short amount of time. I have to take care of myself 100% while he goes out of state to a corporate training program and I haven't been on my own for more than a few days in at least 10 years. 

It's good news for sure. But I don't like change at all.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Nov 16, 2021)

I am happy that last Friday i was able to solve the following heating duct work puzzle:




This “gift” was left by plumbers working under my mother’s house (house in which i grew up), about 2 years ago. Apparently they figured that it was OK to destroy a functioning heating system and not put things back together nor tell anyone.

Upon my arrival last Wednesday, i happened to notice when the furnace was running that no air was coming out of the register in the guest bedroom (my former bedroom). That’s duct #2 from the left in the lower photo, facing wholly the wrong way. Further checking revealed no air out of the register at that end of the living room (duct #2 from the right), but all good in the bathroom and hobby room (ducting not in either of these photos).

Friday i donned protective clothing, engaged sneaky snake mode, and slithered under the house in the crawl space, finding the puzzle as shown in the photos. The piece in the first photo and far right of the second photo is a Y split, connecting the heated air from the furnace (far left in the second photo) to the bedroom and living room ducts on the other side of the foundation opening.

It may look spacious in the photos, but that’s with the camera down in the dirt. Highest height is about 6 dm (60 cm if you prefer), with the low spots passing under the joists closer to 5 dm (1/2 m). I could kind of partly sit up on an elbow in the high areas, but no way to free both arms without lying down flat, making drilling holes in the sheet metal and applying (real foil-based very sticky) duct tape challenging.

Fortunately the puzzle was solved, with many additional joints not in the photos tightened, sometimes screwed together to stay together, and taped.

I am further happy that between midday last Wednesday and this past Saturday late morning, i accomplished all of the following (at my mother’s house):

✓ Reinstalled repaired audio system components. Tested whole system.
✓ Installed side water heater sacrificial anode
✓ Sinks + bidet drain flush: needs professional sewer repair
✓ Installed register downflow baffle near piano
✓ Guest end furnace duct cleaning, reassembly, & repair [detailed above]
✓ Replaced & tested X10 side of garage dark sensor
✓ Replaced holiday lights X10 module with previously repaired unit in stock
✓ Tested X10 modules
✓ Repaired stuck guest bathroom toilet
✓ Entertainment cabinet outlet strip MOV replacement
✓ Cleaned microwave oven interior
✓ Cleaned & modified wooden sliding screen door rollers
✓ Trimmed oak treen impinging on (damaged) TV antenna
✓ Cleaned items off garage workbench

I am further happy to be part of the Dimensions community, but that’s every day.


----------



## Tad (Nov 17, 2021)

Impressive, Sonic Purity! We have an attic under a flat roof that is about that high, and yah, doing anything in such a low space in an ordeal. Colour me impressed.


Tracey, best wishes on managing while your husband is away, and I hope that the changes work themselves out quickly and you get to settle into a new, better, normal.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 22, 2021)

Today I was at a mall. A traditional glass blower was showing his artwork and everyone was invited to create individual Christmas ornament by coloring the blown glass Christmas tree ball.
So my son and I decided to make one each.
It was fun. (I could do that for hours.)
And the best thing was: when the the guy heated the glass to form a hook on top of my ornament he said - "oh, that's beautiful - I need to take a picture of this one to present it on my wall."


----------



## Tad (Dec 22, 2021)

Beautiful ornament, and beautiful memory, Anna 

I'm happy that today will have a smidge longer sunlight than yesterday, and day by day more going forward. The coldest part of winter may still be to come, but the darkest part has passed.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm happy today, because I got so many likes of my posting of these three new pics of me on my Facebook timeline.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 23, 2021)

Im happy because one of my daughters is going to help me clean out the fridge so we can put our xmas food in it


----------



## Shotha (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm happy today, because it's Christmas Eve and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm happy today, because it's Christmas Eve here too *nods to Shotha*, and because I'm going to be cooking up a storm in my kitchen for the big day.


----------



## Tad (Dec 23, 2021)

I'm happy that I didn't leave all my gift wrapping until Christmas Eve, for a change.


----------



## Antonio (Dec 24, 2021)

Hola guapa quetal estas


----------



## Shotha (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm happy , because it's Christmas Day and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 24, 2021)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Im happy because one of my daughters is going to help me clean out the fridge so we can put our xmas food in it



That's great!!!


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 24, 2021)

I had a great Christmas Eve (working from home) Office Party, so much food and drink, presents, and company!


----------



## Shotha (Dec 25, 2021)

I'm happy, because I have spent a very pleasant Christmas Day with friends, and because I'm a fat man. Everyone has given me food for Christmas. They must realize that I like eating...


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 6, 2022)

Happy Three Kings Day to all of you!

Three Kings, three movies as gifts!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 26, 2022)

Got to spend more time than usual talking to the love of my life. ❤


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 26, 2022)

New cat put himself in a timeout!! LOL


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jan 26, 2022)

I got four times the money I thought I was going to get for an outside work project! Nice feeling.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 27, 2022)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> I got four times the money I thought I was going to get for an outside work project! Nice feeling.


Awesome!

Today I am happy that voicemail exists.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 27, 2022)

I'm happy today, because I have finished and submitted my presentation document to the City Council, and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## tracii 4591 (Jan 27, 2022)

I am happy because I have more work for my guitar repair shop.


----------



## Tad (Jan 28, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> I am happy because I have more work for my guitar repair shop.



You have a guitar repair shop? That is cool!

===========================

I'm happy that we've been having a nice cool winter lately, without rain, freezing rain, thaw cycles, or anything else that turns the snow to ice.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jan 28, 2022)

Today, and every day, I am thankful that I stumbled upon this website. I got brave enough to start posting and interacting with a certain someone.

I am head over heels in love and I have DIMS to thank for it! I love you, @willowmoon!


----------



## tracii 4591 (Jan 28, 2022)

The best response yet and I am so happy for you.


----------



## TheShannan (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm just happy with what a year can do. Last year at this time I was in such a bad place. Now it all seems like a bad dream❤❤


----------



## Shotha (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm happy today, because it's grocery shopping day, and because Ia'm a fat man.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 30, 2022)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> Today, and every day, I am thankful that I stumbled upon this website. I got brave enough to start posting and interacting with a certain someone.
> 
> I am head over heels in love and I have DIMS to thank for it! I love you, @willowmoon!



And I love you @Luv2BNaughty !!!   I never really used to believe in second chances, but somehow fate, destiny, whatever it is ... well, it brought the two of us back together after many, many years. It may sound clichéd to some, but she does truly complete me and she is the partner I never thought I would ever find (or deserve) ... and yet, here she is. I feel so blessed to have her in my life again, and I will never take that for granted. I love you!!


----------



## TheShannan (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm happy I'm off work early today ❤


----------



## tracii 4591 (Jan 31, 2022)

Today well I am happy the sun is out and its not snowing.


----------



## FloraBaroque (Jan 31, 2022)

Got my car checked today. Was long overdue, but I had other battlefields... Everything went fine.


----------



## Donna (Mar 22, 2022)

I’m writing again, and not just dry business presentations and research articles, but novel length fiction, short stories, AND poetry. I have the luxury of time and inspiration, where before when I had the inspiration, I never had the time. There was never enough time. Today, I wrote about butterflies…


“I remember the butterflies.
There were always so many butterflies.
Big ones and itty-bitty ones.
Their wings vibrant, fluttering rainbows.
And the sky was always blue, with big puffy clouds that I could reach up and touch with my fingertips.
It was always daytime. The dark never came.
It never rained.
Soft music filled the air along with the chirping of birds and crickets, heard but never seen.
Time stood still.
I was veiled in soft light and peace.
Just me and my butterflies.
Then they were gone.
And everything went black.”


----------



## Shotha (Mar 22, 2022)

Today I'm happy, because I have a free day and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 29, 2022)

I had my first appointment with my new primary care physician. She's not fat phobic. I was so relieved.


----------



## tracii 4591 (Mar 29, 2022)

My PCP is really nice overall.
Of course she suggests I lose more weight but she knows thats not going to happen.lol


----------



## Donna (Mar 31, 2022)

I made a video…yes, that’s my voice and my poetry.







TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## tracii 4591 (Mar 31, 2022)

Well done


----------



## Shotha (Apr 1, 2022)

Today (1st April) fares on public transport were halved. I have a mobility pass, which means that I used pay only 50% of taxi fares but now I pay only 25%. I'm also happy, because my pension increases today and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Donna (Apr 2, 2022)

What’s making me happy? An email…I shouldn’t be surprised given that it’s words on a screen. But isn’t it amazing what the right combination of words can do? Stories are formed, taking us places we might otherwise never go. When combined with music, we’re moved. Words make us laugh…cry…sing…communicate…tense up…relax…hope…hate…love…but most of all, they make us feel.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm happy today, because we put the clocks back last night and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 3, 2022)

Shotha said:


> I'm happy today, because we put the clocks back last night and because I'm a fat man.


Me too!!


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 10, 2022)

Good weather, my garden is off to a nice start, my autoimmune disease is under better control so I can do more things.


----------



## tracii 4591 (Apr 10, 2022)

The Sun came out for once.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Apr 11, 2022)

The blisters from my unplanned 7 mile mostly uphill walk last Thursday have gone down enough that i can again walk around the house normally without hobbling.

I didn’t actually mind the walk, and i’d done one quite like it on purpose in 2018, with proper footwear and no blistering. The problem this time was wearing the wrong shoes and socks, which happened because i wasn’t planning on my rear bicycle tire getting a flat from some unseen, unfound (i looked carefully) road debris. It was a pleasant approximately 37°C/98°F sunny day with low humidity, and i was walking midday in short sleeves and my fave femme short shorts, so i got plenty of healthy sun exposure for vitamin D generation and acceptably fresh air. While familiar, the scenery was quite pleasant.

Sorry Joe South, you’re wrong: *Don’t* Walk A Mile In My Shoes—at least not this pair of worn deck shoes. And definitely don’t walk seven.


----------



## Donna (Apr 11, 2022)

Never mind, somethings are better left unsaid.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 4, 2022)

Despite it skipping most of spring and going straight into summer here, temperature-wise, our vegetable garden is doing well and we've been able to harvest a lot of fresh food


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jun 4, 2022)

Woke up today without anxiety for the first time in, I want to say, over a week. The cloud lifted, I reached out to friends and did all the right things, and organized a trip to San Francisco. Also, have a yoga class this morning - which should be interesting, I've never done a class at this weight! (262 the last time I weighed in early April but I'm positive it's a wee bit more now!)


----------



## tracii 4591 (Jun 4, 2022)

My Tomato plants are coming along nicely.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm happy today because I was released from hospital after a rather scary medical problem, because I had time to do the weekly shopping today, because tomorrow is my 69th birthday with a very festive day organized including a street party to celebrate it and because I'm a fat man.


----------



## Donna (Jun 6, 2022)

I inherited a huge box of books, most brand new, which includes every title published to date by my favorite author. Including her first five books, which went out of print before I discovered her.


----------



## Tad (Jun 6, 2022)

@Shotha scary! I'm glad you are out and have something to look forward to. Take care of yourself!

@Donna what a haul!!!! That is fantastic


----------



## MattB (Jun 17, 2022)

After moving way too often the last few years, I finally found my tape measure! And yes, I refused to buy a new one.

Now to misplace it again...


----------



## Tad (Jun 17, 2022)

After a year of hard work, my A1C (blood sugar measure) is down into the 'normal' range. Now to maintain while retaining my sanity, lol.


----------



## Donna (Jun 17, 2022)

Holy snow cones, I wrote over 35,000 words today and would probably still be writing if I weren’t interrupted. I did manage to go back and write a synopsis of the remaining story and an outline to guide in its completion. This new story I’m writing is just flowing out. I was so into a groove, I realized I didn’t format it,though, so it looks like pages upon pages of walls of text. At least I managed to break for chapters, so it won’t be as hard to format.


----------



## Donna (Jun 18, 2022)

Finished my manuscript that I started yesterday...it ended up being close to 60,000 words. It only took two days to write, but it more than likely will take weeks, if not a month or more, to edit and review.


----------



## kyle (Jun 18, 2022)

Congrats! Do we get a tease as to what it's about? 

I've been chipping about at my next one (re-write from scratch) but ... It's gonna' be good.


----------



## Donna (Jun 18, 2022)

kyle said:


> Congrats! Do we get a tease as to what it's about?
> 
> I've been chipping about at my next one (re-write from scratch) but ... It's gonna' be good.



_"A story about a hapless, fat witch. And a brooding, sullen vampire.
And a mysterious death that would bring the two of them together."_


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jun 24, 2022)

Today after 3 years I had the opportunity to join a business meeting out of office, out of town.
It was the first meeting where I didn't worry about my size and what the business partners might think about my size. 
I met people in real life who I only knew from online meetings. 
People showed respect to me as a business person and I didn't feel they were judging me about my size. 
Plus: I received a very good evaluation by my manager on my performance at the meeting. ✈


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jun 24, 2022)

Work-related - I refused to accept the "no" I got from one company and researched and researched and emailed and emailed and found a company that said "yes" in 5 minutes, thus saving the non-profit I work for a great deal of money. "We'd love to." Chub-charm at work, ha!


----------



## Aqw (Jun 25, 2022)

Donna said:


> _"A story about a hapless, fat witch. And a brooding, sullen vampire.
> And a mysterious death that would bring the two of them together."_


Congratulations, I'm sure you deserve it all


----------



## kyle (Jul 3, 2022)

Crossing a dozen things off my "To Do" list ... I know, I know, I'm a Geek (lol)


----------



## Aqw (Jul 3, 2022)

Aqw said:


> Congratulations, I'm sure you deserve it all


sorry @Donna I wanted to answer this for @DazzlingAnna's post.


----------



## carib (Jul 3, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> Today after 3 years I had the opportunity to join a business meeting out of office, out of town.
> It was the first meeting where I didn't worry about my size and what the business partners might think about my size.
> I met people in real life who I only knew from online meetings.
> People showed respect to me as a business person and I didn't feel they were judging me about my size.
> Plus: I received a very good evaluation by my manager on my performance at the meeting. ✈


congrats


----------



## svenm2112 (Jul 6, 2022)

Since I follow sports car racing. Acura is leading over Cadillac in the WeatherTech International Motorsports Association. Daytona prototype International. With Meyer-Shank racing leading in the championship. And in World Rally Championship Toyota is leading.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 22, 2022)

View attachment 20220710_172408.mp4













I am happy about the fact that I am too fat to fit in those fairground rides. No discussions with anyone.

View attachment 20220710_160401.mp4


----------



## da3ley (Jul 24, 2022)

DazzlingAnna said:


> View attachment 150818
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG yes!
I remember a young boy died from apparently being too big for the ride back in March this year. He fell out of the seat and landed on the ground and died.
Was very sad as was so young.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 24, 2022)

- Finding some decent apartment and home leads for my upcoming move to LA.

- Having trouble sleeping likely due to a ton of night shifts. But made the best of it by prepping some pork shoulders and turkey. Someone challenged me to make food for tomorrow's shift so I obliged. Feel pretty good about it. Might be the best batch I've made. But just letting them marinade for a day in the fridge.
- Possible short work week


----------



## Tad (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm on vacation this week  (not going anywhere, but glad not to be working)

And it took a bit of the weekend, but I finished the first rough cut of something I've been trying to get out feedback at work for ages, and I think it came out fairly well.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jul 24, 2022)

Tad said:


> I'm on vacation this week  (not going anywhere, but glad not to be working)



Same here but 3 weeks off...


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 12, 2022)

This is a bit of long story, but I had to share!

About five years ago, I volunteered at a city farm on Saturdays. There was a Very Bad Boy there called Billy, a little shetland pony who liked to bite, kick and cause general carnage. I was the only one who liked him, so on Saturdays, I did everything for Billy. Took him to his paddock, brought him in, brushed him, cleaned his feet etc. He actually never bit or kicked at me either, and we were really good friends. 

Three or four years ago, the city farm sent Billy to another farm park that had more space for him. Sadly for me, the farm park he went to was in the middle of nowhere, with no public transport there, and I don't have anyone that can drive that far. So I figured I would never see Billy again. Then the other day, I was going to an event and what do I see but signposts advertising that farm park! Turns out the farm park was right nearby the place we were going! I convinced everyone to go so I could see Billy, but given that it had been four years and I only saw him once a week anyway, I figured he would have long forgotten about me. 

I see his little self in the paddock and call his name, and my says she has never seen a little horse move so fast, hah! He came running over to me, gave me these soft little whinnies and asked me to pet him! He remembered me! After all this time! He also tried to bite my mum, so Billy is still Billy, hah! But yeah, I was so happy and touched I nearly cried! When I went to leave, he started pawing the ground and making sad little neighs so I had to go back and give him one more cuddle before I left. Due to the location of the farm park I'll probably never see him again, but he looked so happy in his new home and he remembered me! I felt so blessed for sure! Here's us together:





Three cheers for Billy boy! <3


----------



## Tad (Aug 13, 2022)

It is cool all the ways that we touch the world 

(PS. I also appreciate that pic of you and Billy, nice to see you just out in the world rather than in a more planned picture)


----------



## kyle (Aug 13, 2022)

loopytheone said:


> This is a bit of long story, but I had to share!
> 
> About five years ago, I volunteered at a city farm on Saturdays. There was a Very Bad Boy there called Billy, a little shetland pony who liked to bite, kick and cause general carnage. I was the only one who liked him, so on Saturdays, I did everything for Billy. Took him to his paddock, brought him in, brushed him, cleaned his feet etc. He actually never bit or kicked at me either, and we were really good friends.
> 
> ...


Not for nothing, but you write well. (Trans: read your WHOLE story. Usually just skim ... except Donna's stuff - need a cig after reading her stuff ... LOL) Ever do anything more?


----------



## Donna (Aug 13, 2022)

kyle said:


> Not for nothing, but you write well. (Trans: read your WHOLE story. Usually just skim ... except Donna's stuff - need a cig after reading her stuff ... LOL) Ever do anything more?



I'm not sure if I should feel complimented or chastised.


----------



## kyle (Aug 14, 2022)

Donna said:


> I'm not sure if I should feel complimented or chastised.


It's a compliment for sure.


----------



## MickRidem (Aug 15, 2022)

This summer I reconnected with a friend after 25 years. She still gives giant wonderful squishy hugs.

The TiCats beat the Argos in the last game with a punchy 4th qr, finally.  (I grew up in "The Hammer", it's a thing.)

Silver lining: my knee injury has forced me to slow down and I'm trying to learn from this. *meditates* 

The above has allowed me to think about adding things back into my life like making art and writing etc.


----------



## SSBHM (Aug 15, 2022)

My scale broke! lol


----------



## Carly36 (Aug 15, 2022)

I took some hip and bust measurements, 52 inches on the hip. I'm happy with the 2 inch , in one week. ☺


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Aug 15, 2022)

Realized how much I'm thriving living by myself- seeing to tasks, self-motivating to take care of all my responsibilities, doing what needs to be done, day after day, month after month, since the terrible isolation that was the pandemic of 2020 for me and so many others. Also, sold a pair of sunglasses on eBay! And went to the movies by myself Friday and had a wonderful time. Life is good.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 15, 2022)

Tad said:


> It is cool all the ways that we touch the world
> 
> (PS. I also appreciate that pic of you and Billy, nice to see you just out in the world rather than in a more planned picture)



Thank you Tad! There's actually another picture taken a few minutes later where I'm clearly in the middle of making an 'ooo' sound in conversation and my face looks hilarious.  



kyle said:


> Not for nothing, but you write well. (Trans: read your WHOLE story. Usually just skim ... except Donna's stuff - need a cig after reading her stuff ... LOL) Ever do anything more?



Ah, thank you, that means a lot! I actually do write sometimes, though not really anything that would appeal to a Dims audience. But thank you!


----------



## Donna (Aug 15, 2022)

MickRidem said:


> This summer I reconnected with a friend after 25 years. She still gives giant wonderful squishy hugs.
> 
> The TiCats beat the Argos in the last game with a punchy 4th qr, finally.  (I grew up in "The Hammer", it's a thing.)
> 
> ...


DO IT! I was encouraged this year to indulge my creative side, and it has been the best thing for my mental health. Thousand times better than any therapy or medication on the planet.


----------



## MickRidem (Aug 15, 2022)

Donna said:


> DO IT! I was encouraged this year to indulge my creative side, and it has been the best thing for my mental health. Thousand times better than any therapy or medication on the planet.



I am a published author (under a different name ) and have had art in galleries. I think when you mix the business side with the creative it changes your feelings towards your work's purpose sometimes. The shutdown affected business levels everywhere, and I stopped everything. The joy and drive was gone. What I NEED is to reject the drive and business end for a while and seek out the joy of it again.  And thank you for your encouragement!! 

I also have a therapist, and all of it together do me well.


----------



## kyle (Aug 15, 2022)

Keep going brother. 

Just tried to publish my first work ... So far, fell flat on its face. 

Got a couple, three more I'm working on ... Skills are getting better. 

Just keep plugging away


----------



## MickRidem (Aug 15, 2022)

kyle said:


> Keep going brother.
> 
> Just tried to publish my first work ... So far, fell flat on its face.
> 
> ...


Short stories? That's where I started. I generally had MANY rejections before a sale. A writing group helped a lot to fine tune my work, too. Good luck!


----------



## kyle (Aug 15, 2022)

MickRidem said:


> Short stories? That's where I started. I generally had MANY rejections before a sale. A writing group helped a lot to fine tune my work, too. Good luck!


1


----------



## MattB (Aug 17, 2022)

Finally, a thunderstorm. It's going to be a good one, I have butterflies already.


----------



## Carly36 (Aug 17, 2022)

There was rain today where I live.


----------



## Donna (Aug 18, 2022)

Fruit. Specifically grapes, blackberries, strawberries, pears, peaches, sweet apples, honeydew and watermelons.

ETA: Good morning and good night texts.


----------



## Donna (Aug 30, 2022)

After spending hours yesterday working with third party hosting company, MyTuner, and changing every password imaginable, checking every encoder and restream option under the sun, I was finally able to bring my personal online radio station back on the air after it broadcasting nothing but dead air for three days. I still couldn't tell you what was wrong, but I rebooted the PC that hosts it for the 50th time and it suddenly works again. 

I'm happy to finally have it working again. I was contemplating sacrificing a chicken to it.


----------



## kyle (Aug 30, 2022)

Get a paid day off this/next week (Labor Day)


----------



## MattB (Sep 3, 2022)

I am currently enjoying a cherry freezie. Highlight of the day.


----------



## Angelette (Sep 3, 2022)

I was having a stressful day from work. But I at least got off early and got to nap.


----------



## stevita (Sep 7, 2022)

I'm happy because a friend of mine drew fan art of one of my OCs! I just can't show anyone yet because he's not done with it, but she looks beautiful. (She's a Venus flytrap BBW monster girl whose fruit is extremely calorie dense.)

EDIT: Look at the huge hungry plant mommy! 

Artist doesn't have an online presence yet but I'll let you know when it drops in case anyone wants to look at cool sci-fi art sometimes featuring BBW monster girls.


----------



## Joker (Sep 8, 2022)

stevita said:


> I'm happy because a friend of mine drew fan art of one of my OCs! I just can't show anyone yet because he's not done with it, but she looks beautiful. (She's a Venus flytrap BBW monster girl whose fruit is extremely calorie dense.)
> 
> EDIT: Look at the huge hungry plant mommy!
> 
> Artist doesn't have an online presence yet but I'll let you know when it drops in case anyone wants to look at cool sci-fi art sometimes featuring BBW monster girls.


A deviantart account is easy to start.


----------



## Donna (Sep 8, 2022)

Good books, ice cold lemonade, and nothing but the sound of the AC and my O2 machine. 

ETA: Also, peeping a set of the most beautiful brown eyes I know.


----------



## Tad (Sep 8, 2022)

We are finally getting our shared front stairs (and walkway) re-done. Long story that isn't worth going into here, but a) it is badly needed (they were becoming a hazard), and b) we didn't expect to be able to get anyone to do it until at least next year, but c) a bunch things suddenly aligned and it is in process!


----------



## Angelette (Sep 9, 2022)

There's this anime figurine that I've been searching for a while due to high aftermarket price. But it finally got re-released today and that gave me some serotonin. 

I'm almost finished with my art reference for the first page to my sketch book. Very excited to finally start my journey!


----------



## kyle (Sep 13, 2022)

The Weather here in Virginia. (boring I know)

Weather switched from Summer to early Fall today. Instead of temps in the 90's and dew points in the 70's ... Today 70 degrees and 58 dew point. (YEAH!)

Literally a breath of fresh air. Even had to put on a sweatshirt this morning


----------



## Donna (Sep 15, 2022)

Donna said:


> Donna said:
> 
> 
> > Finished my manuscript that I started yesterday...it ended up being close to 60,000 words. It only took two days to write, but it more than likely will take weeks, if not a month or more, to edit and review.
> ...


Took three months, at least ten rewrites and I lost count of the edits, but I finally have a finished draft ready to send to the person whom I hope will be my agent.

Not sure how to celebrate properly...maybe some strawberry frozen yogurt?


----------



## Tad (Sep 15, 2022)

Donna said:


> Took three months, at least ten rewrites and I lost count of the edits, but I finally have a finished draft ready to send to the person who I hope will be my agent.
> 
> Not sure how to celebrate properly...maybe some strawberry frozen yogurt?


Congrats! That is a mammoth task


----------



## MattB (Sep 17, 2022)

MattB said:


> In a queue to get my driver's license renewed. It's lined up all the way outside.
> 
> There are numerous bees.


There's a nice ending to this vent. A stranger in line had an extra number that was 40(!) places higher than mine. They called that number, he asked what my number was, then said "we're going in". 

I was dumbfounded. I heard of nice people, but it's been so long since I encountered one out in the wild. 

I, and my social anxiety, thanked him profusely. Now, the pressure is on to pay it forward.


----------



## kyle (Sep 17, 2022)

DMV - Sucks wherever you go. Here in Virginia especially. Seems like everyone knows everyone and get in to 15-minute conversations about ... nothing.
Ties up the line.

40 numbers! Take hours here. Good for you.

Do mine online if I can ... even saves 2 bucks on registration (lol)


----------



## Joker (Sep 17, 2022)

kyle said:


> DMV - Sucks wherever you go. Here in Virginia especially. Seems like everyone knows everyone and get in to 15-minute conversations about ... nothing.
> Ties up the line.
> 
> 40 numbers! Take hours here. Good for you.


I had a CDL license and that came with a plus. Not only did you get to go to the head of the line, you were ushered to a private section and offered a cold or warm drink.


----------



## kyle (Sep 17, 2022)

I'll take the cold beverage behind door number 3


----------



## MattB (Sep 17, 2022)

We can do almost everything online, unless you need a new picture for your license which is the predicament I found myself in today. I knew I was asking for it going on a Saturday. 

I'm not good at waiting in lineups, at all, so it felt good that I lasted as long as I did before I got the golden ticket.


----------



## Collingwood75 (Sep 19, 2022)

Happy I joined this forum today


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 9, 2022)

Safely drove from Las Vegas to Los Angeles. Moving here, and getting more in tune with my Cali roots.


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## MattB (Oct 25, 2022)

Got a new pair of walking shoes delivered today, and I now feel I understand "true level."


----------



## Angelette (Nov 4, 2022)

I didn't waste my day internet browsing and got caught up with chores. It's a good feeling to finally be free.


----------



## Joker (Nov 4, 2022)

I made it to 64 years of age and sober.


----------



## kyle (Nov 4, 2022)

It's Friday and I just got paid !!!!


----------



## kyle (Nov 4, 2022)

Joker said:


> I made it to 64 years of age and sober.


Happy Birthday if it's today


----------



## Angelette (Nov 4, 2022)

Joker said:


> I made it to 64 years of age and sober.


Happy birthday!


----------



## adam.brown.71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Woke up feeling great with only about 6 hours sleep. Very satisfied.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Nov 5, 2022)

Seeing someone genuinely happy - as happy as I have never seen him before - makes me very happy myself.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 11, 2022)

Brazilian Steakhouse Dinner  
Top three all-you-can-eat style restaurant for me.


----------



## kyle (Nov 12, 2022)

Tropical storm/depression Nicole (by the time it got to Virginia) only dropped 4-5 inches of rain. Did not get high winds and damage.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 1, 2022)

Actually, my day was very sad. However, I got to see a co-worker's belly when he was up on the catwalk! His shirt was kind of small haha.


----------



## Angelette (Dec 5, 2022)

Today's lunch is fried quesadillas! Normally Monday lunches aren't special.


----------



## joemojo (Dec 6, 2022)

After almost 3 months of struggling to get control of GERD, I feel like I'm getting a little better. Although I've still got a way to go, at least I feel hopeful.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Dec 7, 2022)

I get to wear shoes for 30 minutes a day now


----------



## Joker (Dec 7, 2022)

Funtastic curves said:


> I get to wear shoes for 30 minutes a day now


----------



## Angelette (Dec 7, 2022)

Today's lunch is chicken tendies! Been waiting for a century for my beloved. <3


----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 8, 2022)

Angelette said:


> Actually, my day was very sad. However, I got to see a co-worker's belly when he was up on the catwalk! His shirt was kind of small haha.


Gotta love those upward angles!


----------



## Angelette (Dec 28, 2022)

Work went smooth today.


----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 28, 2022)

My sister sent me home with an unholy amount of leftovers from Christmas dinner, and then a friend of mine asked me to take home yet another unholy amount of leftovers from a Christmas party, and now I have so much food in my house it’s going to be a challenge to eat it all before it expires, and I’m genuinely excited to try lol


----------



## Flabulous (Dec 28, 2022)

JackCivelli said:


> My sister sent me home with an unholy amount of leftovers from Christmas dinner, and then a friend of mine asked me to take home yet another unholy amount of leftovers from a Christmas party, and now I have so much food in my house it’s going to be a challenge to eat it all before it expires, and I’m genuinely excited to try lol


I’m running out of leftovers and Christmas food. When I got home on Christmas Day after spending the day at a friends’ house, I stuffed myself with 2.5k calories of snacks and drinks and have been stuffing myself since!


----------



## JackCivelli (Dec 28, 2022)

Flabulous said:


> I’m running out of leftovers and Christmas food. When I got home on Christmas Day after spending the day at a friends’ house, I stuffed myself with 2.5k calories of snacks and drinks and have been stuffing myself since!


Good! The more you stuff the more your stomach will stretch. Then you can eat even more!


----------



## BouncingBoy (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm a new Grandpa!On Tuesday at 2:58 pm,my Daughter(Not blood but still mine!) gave birth to a little girl 7 lbs. 1 Oz.,18 inches long & her Pappaw is ready to spoil her rotten!Just waiting for them to come home(mama's had some temp problems) so I can hold her!....


----------



## kyle (Dec 30, 2022)

BouncingBoy said:


> I'm a new Grandpa!On Tuesday at 2:58 pm,my Daughter(Not blood but still mine!) gave birth to a little girl 7 lbs. 1 Oz.,18 inches long & her Pappaw is ready to spoil her rotten!Just waiting for them to come home(mama's had some temp problems) so I can hold her!....


Congrats! Grandkids are fun, get to spoil them then give them back. lol


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Dec 30, 2022)

I'm out of town at someone's house and I was told I would have to buy a pass from the town to park overnight on the street every night for the four days I'll be here. Ok, so be it.

But when I looked at the town's website to see where I would go to apply for and get such a pass, I discovered that overnight parking regulations are suspended from today until the morning I leave, next Tuesday! 

HA! Sometimes y'get a break!


----------



## Tad (Dec 30, 2022)

BouncingBoy said:


> I'm a new Grandpa!On Tuesday at 2:58 pm,my Daughter(Not blood but still mine!) gave birth to a little girl 7 lbs. 1 Oz.,18 inches long & her Pappaw is ready to spoil her rotten!Just waiting for them to come home(mama's had some temp problems) so I can hold her!....


Congrats, and enjoy! I always felt that grandparent was the best gig


----------

